# Indy Slots 2010 / 2011 On-Road Season



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

_*5135 South Emerson Avenue *Indianapolis*, IN 46237
(317) 787-7568*_

_Indy Slots features a brand new 70' by 45' Ozite track with CRC's popular click-track barriers._

_Classes Include:_​
_TCS Mini Coopers (open body)_​
_USRC Bombers _ Rules attached below​
_U.S. Vintage Trans-Am http://www.usvintagetransam.com/_​
_Indy(RC)GT_​
_2010 TCS F1 (F103 or F14 chassis, Zen or Tamiya Foam tire, open body/wings, silver can motor) http://www.tamiya.ca/2010_tcs_rules.htm_​
_Hobby Shop/Track opens at Noon, Racing at 7 PM._​ 
http://www.indyslots.com/


----------



## indymodz (Jan 13, 2010)

Im gonna do all I can to make it out tomorrow night to race, are we still using world stock sedan minimum weights(1420g) in rcgt?


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

R.I.P. to the 1# thread for onroad racing. Thats 1# for views and replies.


----------



## Indy Rc (Dec 9, 2010)

The thread had become toxic.It is my hope that this one will stay positive.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Amen to that.

Rule #1: If you've got a problem, PM it.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Kyle and I will try to make it down on my shutdown in a couple wks to try out the new rug.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

smokefan said:


> Kyle and I will try to make it down on my shutdown in a couple wks to try out the new rug.


LMK when you wanna go down old man


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

trerc said:


> LMK when you wanna go down old man


DANG!!!!


----------



## MicroRacerM18 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm in for Bombers tonight, and working on my RCGT.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

indymodz said:


> Im gonna do all I can to make it out tomorrow night to race, are we still using world stock sedan minimum weights(1420g) in rcgt?


I believe thats what we are going with, although im not sure we have checked yet. 

With the great group of racers we have running on-road here, going on the honor system for the cars to be legal is usually good enough. 

Hope you make it down tonight, hopefully I will have mine handling better than a bottle rocket with the stick cut off of it, lol. 

I think we had 6 there the last time we raced, its good to see this class growing.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

If anyone is looking for a USVTA legal speed control, I have an extra havoc pro and an LRP AI esc (which might also be legal for the bombers) with me tonight that I am looking to sell.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

VTA and F1 for me. I think I have a rookie driver tonight a well.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

jonesy112 said:


> If anyone is looking for a USVTA legal speed control, I have an extra havoc pro and an LRP AI esc (which might also be legal for the bombers) with me tonight that I am looking to sell.


Legal Speed Controls for USVTA:



> Approved ESCs:
> Novak-
> GTB series part numbers:1710, 1711
> Havoc series part numbers:1732, 1733, 1735
> ...


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

How was the racing last night (and last week)? My schedule has been crazy and trying to save a little money for a few more Christmas presents for the kids. 

I should be back the 17th and the 31st depending on how thing progress here at the house. indy


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Bring your F1 car next week!


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Railroader said:


> How was the racing last night (and last week)? My schedule has been crazy and trying to save a little money for a few more Christmas presents for the kids.
> 
> I should be back the 17th and the 31st depending on how thing progress here at the house.


Last night was a light turn out but had good racing. Program was moving along good so Chad let us run 3 rounds of heats. Bomber class won by Rockin Bob Cordell, Steve L. had the coolest car, Nomad body and hauling a Christmas tree on the roof. VTA won by Greg Cobb, I think the top 4 were on the lead lap. 17.5 rubber was won by Rockin Bob Cordell. I cant remember who won Mini Coopers


----------



## DCutshaw (Jul 27, 2010)

Me and my friend Nick will be back racing on the 17th (next friday), with a re-engineered front and rear suspension system for the t-spec. (I guess thats what i get for going to school for motorsports engineering! lol) see you guys out there!:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Dave Cook took the win in mini-coopers.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

FYI: This thread will not go the way of the last thread. I would advise you to think before you post if you do not wish to put your access to HobbyTalk in jeopardy. Thanks.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Sure was fun Friday.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Sure was fun Friday.


Bad day at thetrack beats no day at the track. Seems to be my mantra lately. Maybe a T2 will fix that problem.

Despite that, I had fun watching the VTA main from th driver's stand!


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

hankster said:


> FYI: This thread will not go the way of the last thread. I would advise you to think before you post if you do not wish to put your access to HobbyTalk in jeopardy. Thanks.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

BadSign said:


> Bad day at thetrack beats no day at the track. Seems to be my mantra lately. Maybe a T2 will fix that problem.
> 
> Despite that, I had fun watching the VTA main from th driver's stand!


I have been resorting to watching YouTube videos of RC racing. Time to break out the wintergreen gum to keep the scent of tire dope familiar. Need to race.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Hm. I like pink bubble gum better, reminds me of J.T.G.


----------



## tlmarshall59 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Newbie from Cincy*

It was great to meet some of you last Friday - everyone was super to talk with and I think my son Alex has a new friend in Luke!

I'm working really hard to get the Mini Cooper I bought together and running - and possibly the Bomber too, but that's probably wishful thinking.

Hope to be there this Friday with at least one running car!

Thanks guys!

TOM and Alex (in the wheelchair)


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

It was nice meeting you Tom, hope to see you again in the near future. Luke and Ellie (2 of my kids) had a great time with Alex on Friday. I showed Luke your post and he was thrilled!


----------



## Indy Rc (Dec 9, 2010)

Indy Slots is having a sale this week on a few Spektrum radios:

DX2.0-$74.99 (4 in stock)

DX3S-$219.99 (1 in stock)

DX3R-$239.99 (1 in stock)


If anyone in need of a new radio I would highly recommend jumping on these now. We might be able to get a few more but the sale will end on Sat. so come see us today if you want one! -Josh


----------



## Indy Rc (Dec 9, 2010)

_Ok Guys and Girls starting in January every other Friday there will be no entry fee! The first free night will be on January 7th. From then on it will be every other week. So the first of the month you might want to weigh your options on whether the membership is neccesary for your budget or not.:thumbsup: This will go on until further notice. Thanks and Merry Christmas from the Indy Slots Management!_


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Indy Rc said:


> Ok Guys and Girls starting in January every other Friday there will be no entry fee! The first free night will be on January 7th. From then on it will be every other week. So the first of the month you might want to way your options on whether the membership is neccesary for your budget or not.:thumbsup: This will go on until furthur notice. Thanks and Merry Christmas from the Indy Slots Management!


Sweet.....hopefully this bumps up the size of all the classes (esp. VTA and RCGT).


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks for letting me stretch my budget a little further, fellas! I hope this works out!

btw Josh, you know a lot of people are gonna get you confused with Brian Smith with that new username.


----------



## tlmarshall59 (Jan 31, 2010)

BadSign said:


> It was nice meeting you Tom, hope to see you again in the near future. Luke and Ellie (2 of my kids) had a great time with Alex on Friday. I showed Luke your post and he was thrilled!


Thanks BadSign! Luke and Ellie were just AWESOME with Alex - please tell them THANKS!

We can't wait to come back and actually run some laps - I say that because I'm pretty sure what we'll be doing won't classify as racing!

I also just left you a pm.

Hope to see you Friday!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

tlmarshall59 said:


> Thanks BadSign! Luke and Ellie were just AWESOME with Alex - please tell them THANKS!
> 
> We can't wait to come back and actually run some laps - I say that because I'm pretty sure what we'll be doing won't classify as racing!
> 
> ...


PM'd you back. I can't make this Friday, unfortunately, as Ellie is in a Christmas play and Sam (my other son) has soccer.

Don't worry about the "racing", just come out and have fun.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

GREAT news, Looks like R/Car has decided to run their onroad program every other week so we call all take advantage of Indy Slots FREE racing Fridays! It's good to see both Indy tracks working together. :thumbsup:


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Do you have a run what you brung beginner class like what Bob did at hobbytown.


----------



## Indy Rc (Dec 9, 2010)

PDK RACING said:


> Do you have a run what you brung beginner class like what Bob did at hobbytown.


As long as we have enough novice drivers and as long as it is an "onroad" style car I don't see why not.


----------



## Indy Rc (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey everyone I know that this doesn't pertain to many of you, but Indy Slots is having a cash off-road race on Dec. 19. We will have a 75% cash payout. So if any of you have a SCT or stadium/buggy come on out and have some fun! more info @ www.indyslots.com :thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER (Jun 11, 2009)

trerc said:


> GREAT news, Looks like R/Car has decided to run their onroad program every other week so we call all take advantage of Indy Slots FREE racing Fridays! It's good to see both Indy tracks working together. :thumbsup:


whoo hoo!! how cool is that!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Indy Rc (Dec 9, 2010)

This Friday Indy Slots will be giving away a free Bomber or VTA body (racers choice) after the second round of racing! Each racer will get one ticket, so come out and have a great time and hopefully win a new body. -_Indy Slots Management_


----------



## DCutshaw (Jul 27, 2010)

Indy Rc said:


> This Friday Indy Slots will be giving away a free Bomber or VTA body (racers choice) after the second round of racing! Each racer will get one ticket, so come out and have a great time and hopefully win a new body. -_Indy Slots Management_


ssssssswwweeeeeeetttt!!!!!! i will be there for sure! my body has had one to many fender benders and is starting to look more like a bomber lol hope to see everyone there :thumbsup:


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*f1*

i see that you guys are running f1 cars s=and am a little confused by the rules do i have to run tamiya stuff or can i run my 3racing car and if so what other rules for motor and tires are there


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

shutes said:


> i see that you guys are running f1 cars s=and am a little confused by the rules do i have to run tamiya stuff or can i run my 3racing car and if so what other rules for motor and tires are there


Tamiya F103 or F104 chassis only. 

Very simple rules:
TCS F1 Foam rules, which includes only Tamiya hop-ups.

The only exceptions to TCS rules are the F103 chassis, Zen bodies, wings, and tires.


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*f1*

i understand all the rules here except the tamiya only chassis there are several guys here locally that have the 3racing f109 chassis looking for somewhere to run them they are very comparable to the tamiya car but different manufacturer any thoughts on this as to why just the tamiya chassis


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

because the tamiya chassis is around 200.00 and the three racing is around 500.00 last time I looked.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

shutes said:


> i understand all the rules here except the tamiya only chassis there are several guys here locally that have the 3racing f109 chassis looking for somewhere to run them they are very comparable to the tamiya car but different manufacturer any thoughts on this as to why just the tamiya chassis


The rear end of the F109 is much more adjustable and offers a significant advantage to the Tamiya F1 kits. The hop ups for the F109 are also much more extensive which also separate the kits.



racer357 said:


> because the tamiya chassis is around 200.00 and the three racing is around 500.00 last time I looked.


Actually, I think it's quite cheap. I think you are thinking of the indy cars. The F109 kit is only around $110.


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*f1*

i understand now thank you as far as the kit i gave around 100 for mine new in box and the local hobby shop has them for 110 which is the reason we all bought


----------



## tlmarshall59 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Newbie Mini Cooper Question*

Hello guys!

I'm just wondering what the preferred tire is for the Mini Cooper class?

Thanks!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

There will be a spec tire starting january. The part # is 53689. The rules link is here


----------



## tlmarshall59 (Jan 31, 2010)

BadSign said:


> There will be a spec tire starting january. The part # is 53689. The rules link is here


Thanks Brian! What do most people use now? I ask because I have both the 50683's and the 53340 slicks.


----------



## THE READER (Jun 11, 2009)

tlmarshall59 said:


> Thanks Brian! What do most people use now?


you cant go wrong with tamiya S- GRIP --:wave:

Bob Yelle


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

tlmarshall59 said:


> Thanks Brian! What do most people use now? I ask because I have both the 50683's and the 53340 slicks.


People use just about anything, it all depends on your set up and driving style. I actually use the kit tires and have good luck with them.


----------



## tlmarshall59 (Jan 31, 2010)

Railroader said:


> People use just about anything, it all depends on your set up and driving style. I actually use the kit tires and have good luck with them.


Thanks guys! Since I don't yet have a driving style or know what my setup should even be, I guess I can't go wrong!

My real hope is to just stay out of everyone's way!

TOM


----------



## MicroRacerM18 (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking forward to Friday!

Count me in for bombers and f I can get it done in time, RCGT. Although the body isn't done yet. I will run an old body for this week. I hope a Cadillac CTS is acceptable. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Looking forward to Friday!
> 
> Count me in for bombers and f I can get it done in time, RCGT. Although the body isn't done yet. I will run an old body for this week. I hope a Cadillac CTS is acceptable. :thumbsup:



I dont mind if you run the Cadillac CTS body, but if anyone has a huge problem with it I have an extra BMW M3 body that you are more than welcome to borrow.

See you tommorrow


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

The CTS was run in the Speed GT challenge a few years back, so I believe that makes it legal for competition.


----------



## lil dice (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a novak 21.5 turn brushless im looking for some one willing to trade me for a 17.5 turn brushless.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Why don't you just exchange it with Novak?


----------



## lil dice (Aug 25, 2007)

BadSign said:


> Why don't you just exchange it with Novak?


 i can do that


----------



## Chogue (Sep 27, 2009)

Are you guys getting many 12th scales for road racing? I have a couple weeks off and want to race as often as possible!
Thanks


----------



## THE READER (Jun 11, 2009)

I want to wish each and everyone at indy slots ,and all my racing friends, a MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
thank you all for a very fun year of racing with you all.!!. ILL see you all again next year.

MY GOD BLESS!!!

Bob Yelle


----------



## MicroRacerM18 (Aug 31, 2008)

We had a light turn-out last night, but good racing.

Mini-Coopers
Doug James and Dave Cook had a great battle going all night. Dave wound up in second for most of the main and was pushing to catch Doug. He cut a few corners too tight to try and make up ground, that was the edge Doug needed to take the win. Nice clean racing guys, it was fun to watch!

Bombers
The evening was dominated by Derrick Cutshaw and his mighty T-Spec. He was fast in all the heats and made a sweep of it.


----------



## MicroRacerM18 (Aug 31, 2008)

Last night between races I was able to work on my RCGT. It was surprisingly quick from the start. A basic VTA set-up seems to be a good starting point.

With some minor adjustments I was able to get the car down into the high 8 and low 9 second range. Although the other guys seemed to be running in the high 7's.

Once my tires get broken in and I can stop the 4-wheel drift in the corners, the car should be good. I am looking forward to everyone getting back from the holidays so we can get back to some good racing!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hogue, Jetmech and I will likely go to slots on Fridays with ya, that way we can guarantee enough to have a class. I might be able to get Jeremiah and Riddle to come too.


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Indy Slots will not be running another on-road program the rest of the year. We will be closing at 6pm on Dec. 24, and Dec. 31...

Indy Slot's hours for the 24th, and 31st will be 12pm to 6pm...

Thanks everyone for another great year. Have a merry Christmas and Happy New Year from the crew at Slots...


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

I will definitely be in for some 1/12 on Friday nights as long as my boy doesn't have a game. I like the shape of Slots now and it could generate some good road course designs that would require driving and not all out top speed. I got a chance to run a Slider there the other day and I found that the new carpet does have some great traction so we could probably get away with some harder foams and get more than one night out of a set. 

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Since there's no racing tonight, I just want to wish all the owners, employees, racers, children and spouses

Merry Christmas

8 And there were shepherds living out in the fields nearby, keeping watch over their flocks at night. 9 An angel of the Lord appeared to them, and the glory of the Lord shone around them, and they were terrified. 10 But the angel said to them, “Do not be afraid. I bring you good news that will cause great joy for all the people. 11 Today in the town of David a Savior has been born to you; he is the Messiah, the Lord. 12 This will be a sign to you: You will find a baby wrapped in cloths and lying in a manger.” 

13 Suddenly a great company of the heavenly host appeared with the angel, praising God and saying, 

14 “Glory to God in the highest heaven, 
and on earth peace to those on whom his favor rests.” 


Luke 2:8-14


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

May you all get new lipos and boxes of tires for Christmas. Merry Christmas and safe travels to all!!!


----------



## Chogue (Sep 27, 2009)

racer357 said:


> Hogue, Jetmech and I will likely go to slots on Fridays with ya, that way we can guarantee enough to have a class. I might be able to get Jeremiah and Riddle to come too.


Ya I'm down for a change of scenery once in awhile..... Esspecially if it's free
Merry Christmas all.
Hogue


----------



## Indy Rc (Dec 9, 2010)

*Merry Christmas everyone! From your Indy Slots Family*


----------



## jetmechG550 (Sep 8, 2010)

Merry Crimmus to the Slots crew, their families and the racers!


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Merry Christmas to everyone at Slots!!


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Remember...the Reason.










_*Merry Christmas and God Bless from everyone at R/CAR.*_










_Hoping all of our friends through-out this great hobby has a wonderful Holiday Season._


----------



## Indy Rc (Dec 9, 2010)

*Free Friday onroad*

Attention on road racers.Indy slots is proud to offer free racing every Friday night in January.Bombers,vta,f1,indy gt. Bring them all.


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks you for the invitation. I am in for some 1/12, anyone care to join me?

Jeremiah


----------



## microed (Dec 1, 2009)

Indy Rc said:


> Attention on road racers.Indy slots is proud to offer free racing every Friday night in January.Bombers,vta,f1,indy gt. Bring them all.


I thought your earlier post said every other Friday starting January 7th was free. Which is it?

-Ed


----------



## Indy Rc (Dec 9, 2010)

microed said:


> I thought your earlier post said every other Friday starting January 7th was free. Which is it?
> 
> -Ed


Every Friday in January


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Indy Rc said:


> Every Friday in January


...............

Steve Dunn


----------



## microed (Dec 1, 2009)

Indy Rc said:


> Every Friday in January


Sweet! I'll be there on the 7th to run the mini cooper.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I got a Christmas present coming in the mail- Hope it arrives and can assemble it in time for next Friday!


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone, see you all next Friday for mini coopers and some VTA action.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Railroader said:


> Happy New Year everyone, see you all next Friday for mini coopers and some VTA action.


Same to you, sir. BTW, I have your PT from last Wednesday- forgot to take it out of my VTA car.

Anyone up for some F1 on Friday?


----------



## indymodz (Jan 13, 2010)

Ill be there Friday for RCGT and possibly VTA..


----------



## MicroRacerM18 (Aug 31, 2008)

count me in for bombers and rcgt.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm there for VTA and RCGT


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

I am thinking mini cooper , 12th and wgt


----------



## DCutshaw (Jul 27, 2010)

i will be there for bombers!


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

BadSign said:


> Same to you, sir. BTW, I have your PT from last Wednesday- forgot to take it out of my VTA car.
> 
> Anyone up for some F1 on Friday?


D'OH! I'll get it from you when I see you. Or if it's gonna be a while you can mail it to me.


----------



## EJF (Feb 13, 2010)

What are the tire and body rules for RCGT at slots?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Railroader said:


> D'OH! I'll get it from you when I see you. Or if it's gonna be a while you can mail it to me.


You're not racing this Friday?


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

BadSign said:


> You're not racing this Friday?


I should be, but I never know what is going to come up.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

EJF they are the same as the rules at the other track. Sweep premounts or jaco blue premounts and pertty much open body.


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh Yeah!!!!


----------



## THE READER (Jun 11, 2009)

will the track ( road course ) be set up early this friday ?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

If you set it up. Don't let Chad do it- It'll look like this:

________/-----\______/-----\_____/\/\/\___/\/\/\___/\/\/\___


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Chuck, you gonna make it out? You, me, and Tom could run F1


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I should have a Rookie racer with me this Friday.

This is the first triple-post of the thread. I believe it's now known as "The Steve Vaught Maneuver"


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

I believe Chad's day off is Friday now and someone else will be running the show and probably setting up the track so now they can be picked on instead.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

BadSign said:


> Chuck, you gonna make it out? You, me, and Tom could run F1


See PM


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

Chad will still be there on Friday. I will go down on Friday and help him in the shop so he can get an early jump on the track. It's hard on him when he has to run the shop and still get the track done early.


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

BadSign said:


> I should have a Rookie racer with me this Friday.
> 
> This is the first triple-post of the thread. I believe it's now known as "The Steve Vaught Maneuver"


You will never beat the "Tom Suter Maneuver" of eight in a row!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Good grief, that's a one-man thread!


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

vtxjosh said:


> You will never beat the "Tom Suter Maneuver" of eight in a row!


How many comodes and drivers did that contain? Lol


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

No Brian I couldn't set that up, the gap would be to big in the first section. Somebody would complain... LOL


----------



## THE READER (Jun 11, 2009)

chuck in indy said:


> I believe Chad's day off is Friday now and someone else will be running the show and probably setting up the track so now they can be picked on instead.


I for one , would not pick on Chad or Josh about anything they do at and for indy slots.I think there doing an awsome job out there.. I will have to say , that i think Chad is about the best race announcer. that i have ever heard , in my 50 years of racing rc cars. i have been in a lot of major races in my time, but nobody can call a race with so much enthusiasm as Chad can and in calling out the details of the race. my hat is off to you Chad!!:wave::wave:


----------



## Indy Rc (Dec 9, 2010)

*Remember everyone the whole month of January will be free on Fridays. So, if you only race On-road at Indy Slots you will not need a membership for the month of January. Let's see how high we can get the On-road attendance up!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for the positive comments Bob. I will be there Friday the schedule hasn't changed yet. I was thinking about getting out of Fridays because it seems like the on-road racers and I don't agree on much, so we were going to have Doug run the show on Fridays.....

Also Im sad to inform you guys that Jessica has put her two weeks notice in while you guys were gone for the holidays and today is going to be her last day working at slots. She is moving on to bigger and better things. Congrats to Jessica, were all going to miss having the prettiest R/C mechanic in town...

I am going to make her solder one last thing before she leaves though... LOL


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I might have to make it out next Friday for some Mini Cooper action (if my Civic body is allowed?)!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

THE READER said:


> I for one , would not pick on Chad or Josh about anything they do at and for indy slots.I think there doing an awsome job out there.. I will have to say , that i think Chad is about the best race announcer. that i have ever heard , in my 50 years of racing rc cars. i have been in a lot of major races in my time, but nobody can call a race with so much enthusiasm as Chad can and in calling out the details of the race. my hat is off to you Chad!!:wave::wave:


50 years of R/C??? That was back in the days of "Associated Steam-Powereds"?



cwoods34 said:


> I might have to make it out next Friday for some Mini Cooper action (if my Civic body is allowed?)!


Yes. Any manufacturer mini body is legal

Chad, I've enjoyed your announcing and commitment as well. And please give Jessica a big goodbye from me and my kids. I know they'll miss seeing her!


----------



## Scott04C5 (Oct 8, 2008)

What happened to Jessica?


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

The new owners are so mean they fired her...

When the new owners came in it was in the plans not to have any emplyees for the first few years, and we told Jess that she could work here till she found a new job. So congrats to Jess she now has a good paying job everyone should be happy for her...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Looking forward to racing Friday. I will have my VTA (hopefully with a new painted body), Mini-Cooper (if I get it back together), and Bomber (if I don't race, I will let anyone run it).

Looking forward to seeing everyone back at the track for the 1st Friday on-road racing of the year!!


----------



## Scott04C5 (Oct 8, 2008)

In hope all works out well for her. I for one will miss her.
Good Luck Jessica!!!!


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be out tomorrow with three kids racing novice Coopers, as well as racing Coopers and VTA myself (and maybe even F1 if we have enough). I hope we have a great turnout for the FREE NIGHT OF RACING!!!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Due to technical difficulties (Verizon Wireless and their amazing ability to drop text messages, then deliver them 3 weeks late) 
, I won't be able to make it to Slots tonight. I'll see you all next Friday


----------



## jetmechG550 (Sep 8, 2010)

I had an airplane come back with issues, couldn't get away in time.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

jetmechG550 said:


> I had an airplane come back with issues, couldn't get away in time.


Did you forget to gap the points or set the timing. Lol


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

AWESOME night tonight. Some of the closest cleanest racing I have ever seen. 

Is it next Friday yet?!?!


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

*01.07.2011 Results*

Below are the January 7th, 2011 results for On-Road Racing at Indy Slots 

*Cooper B-Main*
1. Dave Cook 22 laps
2. Jeff Roudebush 20 laps
3. Nate Gilles 15 Laps
4. Alsa Mehn 15 laps
5. Victor Killen 12 laps

*Cooper A-Main*
1. Mark Lyons 26 laps
2. Houston Thomas 26 laps
3. Ed Reynolds 25 laps
4. Tom Johnson 25 laps
5. Doug James 23 laps
6. Dave Cook 22 laps (bump)
7. Jeff Roudebush 19 laps (bump)

*Bomber Main*
1. Mark Lyons 28 laps
2. Chuck Ray 28 laps
3. Derich Cutshaw 26 laps
4. Brian Smith 26 laps
5. Doug James 24 laps
6. Nick Denny 24 laps

*VTA Main*
1. Brian Smith 46 laps
2. Chuck Ray 46 laps
3. Michael Jones 44 laps
4. Tom Johnson 44 laps
5. Mark Lyons 26 laps

*RCGT Main*
1. Michael Jones 43 laps
2. Mark Lyons 43 laps
3. Chuck Ray 43 laps
4. Steve Larracy 37 laps

Good job to all! 4 different winners out of 5 mains is really amazing!

Have a great weekend everyone! Hope to see you next time when you get the chance to come out and race with us!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

It was a fun night racing Friday. See everyone at the track on Friday Jan 14, 2010.

Remember the month of January is free Friday on-road racing.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

I found an interesting 1/10th scale brushless ESC and motor combo, and it is CHEAP at only $81.20

http://www.rc-explorer.com/en/product/item/146/product_detail.html


----------



## DCutshaw (Jul 27, 2010)

Railroader said:


> AWESOME night tonight. Some of the closest cleanest racing I have ever seen.
> 
> Is it next Friday yet?!?!


3 wide and .1 second apart lol just how i like it! I am ready for next friday already! hope to see everyone there again as well as even more racers for some more FREE clean, exciting racing :thumbsup:


----------



## EJF (Feb 13, 2010)

Does slots have Sweep 32 premounts in stock?


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

It has come to my attention that there are several drivers interested in the bomber class but due to a few of the top local drivers running $300 to $500 chassis they have been turned off and are not willing to invest in that kind of money for the class. I myself have been guilty of this and will immediatly park my Mi4 and run a TT01 in the Bomber class from now on. There is no rule change so feel free to run the high dollar and newer chassis if you like but in the spirit of the class it would be helpful to both getting new racers and leveling the equipment playing field if we could keep the chassis in this class under $200 retail or shaft driven (TC3 or TC4 for example). The two chassis that come to mind under $200 that i know of are the Tamiya TT01 and Schumacher Mi1. I'm sure there are more but I think the high dollar chassis should be left to the more advanced and faster classes. Again, there is no rule change but a gentlemens agreement on this issue would be appreciated. The focus here should be driving and setups, not high dollar, latest and greatest state of the art equipment.

Please note that it is not my intention to have anyone park what they currently have but to be mindful and aware that there are a group of new potential racers and offroaders interested in getting in to the bomber class just not for much more than they can buy an RTR 2-wheel drive slash for which is about $250.00. It is my opinion that this is the reason the offroad side of the hobby is so healthy and why the onroad side is struggling. I am one of few that run everything and the higher cost of touring cars, 12th scales and pan cars turn people away.

Sincerly,
Chuck Ray


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Well said Chuck. I am getting a TT01 for the bomber class. Seeing as how DCutshaw is doing with his T-Spec, I think it is clear that a cheap chassis has the same chance in the Bomber class as a $600 Tamiya 416 or X-Ray. Another good chassis for the Bomber class would be a Losi XXX-S or a Tamiya TA05.

And if Tower had this in stock, the HPI Camaro kit would be near perfect. All you would need to change would be the body, motor, and gears. http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXAEMM**&P=ML It is $220.


----------



## DCutshaw (Jul 27, 2010)

I love my t-spec! It is probally the cheapest chassis in the field and I have been consistently in the top 3 for many weeks now with 2 wins also. I am not trying to sound cocky lol but this is indeed eveidence that you can win and do very well with a less than top dollar chassis. Hope to see everyone again friday, this T-Spec is comin at ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

What compound of x-patterns do I want for the RCGT class? Do I want the "D" compounds?


----------



## MicroRacerM18 (Aug 31, 2008)

Railroader said:


> What compound of x-patterns do I want for the RCGT class? Do I want the "D" compounds?


I am running the belted x-patterns. However, the class seems to be going away from the national rules for RCGT. It appears the tire rule is being relaxed. I am not sure what the current rule is. So you may not want the x-patterns.

Does someone know what the current rules are for the RCGT/IndyGt class are?


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

x patterns, sweep 32 premounts or Jaco blue pre mounts.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I am running the belted x-patterns. However, the class seems to be going away from the national rules for RCGT. It appears the tire rule is being relaxed. I am not sure what the current rule is. So you may not want the x-patterns.
> 
> Does someone know what the current rules are for the RCGT/IndyGt class are?


A bunch of us were chatting Friday and ended up staying very late clarifying the RCGT rules.

Essentially, as I understand it, they narrowed it down to following the RCGT rules except for allowing the Swift32 and Jaco Blue premounted tires. That means going back to the RCGT body rules and not allowing the "Race" bodies, Stratus, Mazda 6 etc.

Also the motors rules are 17.5/sportESC and 21.5/OpenESC.

But I think we are waiting for Chad, as race director, to finalize the rules.


The x-patterns come in a few varieties.
- HPI #4790 X-Pattern Radial Tire 26mm D-Compound (base spec tire)
- HPI #4490 X-Pattern Radial Tire Pro Compound 26mm (stickier compound for improved traction)
- HPI #4495 X-Pattern Radial Belted Tire Pro Compound 26mm (sticky and belted tire, allows for more speed)

Which x-patterns? "D" compound or "Pro" compound?


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Speaking from experience, I was much faster with the basic "D" compound because they were smoother in the turns, BUT being non-belted they didn't last as long before ballooning. The belted felt too sticky to me (as evidenced by the screeching sounds) but they may work quite well with Slots' lower traction/smaller layout!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Tom, I have a pair of belted X-patterns I'm not using- almost brand new. I'll bring them Friday if you'd like to try them.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

tlmarshall, will you be at Slots this friday? Luke and Ellie were asking about you and Alex.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

BadSign said:


> Tom, I have a pair of belted X-patterns I'm not using- almost brand new. I'll bring them Friday if you'd like to try them.


SWEET! Thanks.

PS: Don't forget the transponder.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Railroader said:


> SWEET! Thanks.
> 
> PS: Don't forget the transponder.


It's in the toolbox!


----------



## tlmarshall59 (Jan 31, 2010)

BadSign said:


> tlmarshall, will you be at Slots this friday? Luke and Ellie were asking about you and Alex.


Happy New Year Brian!

Yes - weather permitting, Alex and I are planning to be there Friday! Alex is actually off school Friday (teacher in-service or something), so I'm hoping to be there early to get some much-needed practice in.

So should I tell Alex that you guys will be there?

TOM


----------



## EJF (Feb 13, 2010)

Does slots have sweep 32s in stock?

So the body rules are no " race " bodys?


----------



## tmt (Aug 13, 2010)

*Tc5*

I have forsale tc5 kit sealed bags has a used tc4 body 4 new rubber tires &1504 ae servo 225.00


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

EJF said:


> So the body rules are no " race " bodys?


Yes. It has to be a GT style body to fit into the spirit of the rules. Not a bubbled clam shell.


----------



## Indy Rc (Dec 9, 2010)

EJF said:


> Does slots have sweep 32
> no


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

tlmarshall59 said:


> Happy New Year Brian!
> 
> Yes - weather permitting, Alex and I are planning to be there Friday! Alex is actually off school Friday (teacher in-service or something), so I'm hoping to be there early to get some much-needed practice in.
> 
> ...


Hey Tom (this could get confusing), we will be there this Friday.



I have a brand new car for Friday. I think it may be my first *new* touring car since I bought a TC3 from Doug at Slots. That was so long ago, the place had slot car tracks and no R/C!


----------



## MicroRacerM18 (Aug 31, 2008)

Railroader said:


> The x-patterns come in a few varieties.
> - HPI #4790 X-Pattern Radial Tire 26mm D-Compound (base spec tire)
> - HPI #4490 X-Pattern Radial Tire Pro Compound 26mm (stickier compound for improved traction)
> - HPI #4495 X-Pattern Radial Belted Tire Pro Compound 26mm (sticky and belted tire, allows for more speed)
> ...


I am running the Belted Pro tires. I have practiced once and raced one night. The tires are starting to come in. I have had little to no traction until they really warm up (last part of the race).


----------



## Indy Rc (Dec 9, 2010)

Dont forget its free on-road Fridays all month long at Indy Slots....

We have a suprise class starting Friday, you guys are gonna want to see this....

IRCGT...


----------



## Indy Rc (Dec 9, 2010)

Indy R/C


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

I have a feeling the attendance is gonna spike on Fridays. isnt that right Jammer???


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm scared!

PS: I will be joining in too.


----------



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

chadtastic said:


> I have a feeling the attendance is gonna spike on Fridays. isnt that right Jammer???


After the test runs on the new I.R.C.G.T. lastnight and seeing all the faces light up when seeing the car and then seeing it run, it's gonna be huge!!!


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

Thats great *another* packed night of racing! @ INDY SLOTS......... 
cant wait to see them run :thumbsup:

you guys are gonna have to add a 8th day in the week !


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

jammer said:


> After the test runs on the new *I.R.C.G.T.* lastnight and seeing all the faces light up when seeing the car and then seeing it run, it's gonna be huge!!!


What is it?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I don't know, but I'm bringing something completely different to practice as well.

BTW, bring out your F1's!


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Lugnutz said:


> What is it?



Jamie finally listened to you Greg and he got himself a "touring car"


----------



## microed (Dec 1, 2009)

I think I am going to miss this Friday. I found my mini-cooper outdrives were all chewed up and Slots did not have the right ones for the M03 (the spindle cups are shot as well). It is my birthday anyway. I hope to be back next Friday. If anyone had any cheap VTA tires, I would be interested in running the bomber class as well as the mini. I have a TC3 and everything I need except the body and tires. I don't mind buying a body, but can't afford the tires too.

-Ed


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Lugnutz said:


> What is it?


I'm guessing a Slash with a 8th scale Touring Car body...Jamie has wanted that class for a while now.
The bodies are way cool:thumbsup:


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

microed said:


> I think I am going to miss this Friday. I found my mini-cooper outdrives were all chewed up and Slots did not have the right ones for the M03 (the spindle cups are shot as well). It is my birthday anyway. I hope to be back next Friday. If anyone had any cheap VTA tires, I would be interested in running the bomber class as well as the mini. I have a TC3 and everything I need except the body and tires. I don't mind buying a body, but can't afford the tires too.
> 
> -Ed


 I call B.S.---Judges has been closed for 2 weeks for the holidays and you are getting a monster craving.:tongue:

Later,

Mark


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

jonesy112 said:


> Jamie finally listened to you Greg and he got himself a "touring car"


What did he get?


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

*IRCGT Version 01*

Jamie's Indy RC Gran Turismo (IRCGT).

Mine's in the paint shop as I type!

Bombers & Gran Turismo Born at Indy Slots.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Lugnutz said:


> What did he get?



Kevins right Greg. It's a slash with an eigth scale touring car body. The bodies do look really cool too. You might have to get one for your slash lol


----------



## flywheel93 (Mar 26, 2004)

What body is it? Hopefully you guys will be racing when I get off work tomorrow so I can stop by and check it out. How I hate working evenings.


----------



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

flywheel93 said:


> What body is it? Hopefully you guys will be racing when I get off work tomorrow so I can stop by and check it out. How I hate working evenings.


Slots stock the bodies now and after the first day in they sold out!!! Josh ordered more today I believe. We let about 10 people drive mine and all 10 agreed it was a blast and was very "racey". Can't wait for 8-10 on the track at once!!!!


----------



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh and the cool thing is...they only cost like $30!!!


----------



## flywheel93 (Mar 26, 2004)

Are you running the limiters?


----------



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

flywheel93 said:


> Are you running the limiters?


Yes and the rules are going to state that the shocks MUST be limited to at least the same as the JamAir shock stops on the second from bottom hole. We are not sure what the actual measurment of that is yet because we just haven't measured yet. But there will be a MAX shock travle rule in place. What we are making this rule for is to put the slash into onroad form and not have a bunch of cars flipping. After 10 drivers and 2 bat packs lastnight it only traction rolled 1 time!!!!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

.....


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

microed said:


> I think I am going to miss this Friday. I found my mini-cooper outdrives were all chewed up and Slots did not have the right ones for the M03 (the spindle cups are shot as well). It is my birthday anyway. I hope to be back next Friday. If anyone had any cheap VTA tires, I would be interested in running the bomber class as well as the mini. I have a TC3 and everything I need except the body and tires. I don't mind buying a body, but can't afford the tires too.
> 
> -Ed


Ed, I have some old VTA tires you can borrow- I was just saving them for asphalt.


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Dont panic guys, This is not going to be a bunch of off-road guys running everybody over. We are going to have controlled practice sessions so that there is no damage done by the bigger IRCGT cars to the smaller more expensive touring cars. Open practice until 5pm then we will break the practice up into 15 minute practice sessions. Im sure the IRCGT guys wont care if you practice during there 15 minute sessions though...

First week out we are having a select group of guys (5 of us) run there IRCGT cars to see how things go before we open up the flood gates to the other guys. If this catches on I predict a bomber and cooper attendance spike because of the cross over from off-road drivers to on-road. These guys wont want to wait around they will jump in other classes as well...


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

I will have the on-road track set up buy 2pm tomorrow. Doors open at 12pm...


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

BadSign said:


> Ed, I have some old VTA tires you can borrow- I was just saving them for asphalt.


I have some tires you can run. Just come talk to me when you get there we will get you race ready before you know it...


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

*Chuck's IRCGT*

Here's my IRCGT almost complete. I need to add some graphics to the above front window and rear wing.


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

INDY Slots has always been the original in creating fun low cost racing...

Friday nights are gonna be even better @ INdy slots


----------



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

chuck in indy said:


> Here's my IRCGT almost complete. I need to add some graphics to the above front window and rear wing.


BAD ASS Chuck!!!!!!


----------



## microed (Dec 1, 2009)

MDB said:


> I call B.S.---Judges has been closed for 2 weeks for the holidays and you are getting a monster craving.:tongue:
> 
> Later,
> 
> Mark


Actually, I do plan to eat there tonight!


----------



## microed (Dec 1, 2009)

BadSign said:


> Ed, I have some old VTA tires you can borrow- I was just saving them for asphalt.





chadtastic said:


> I have some tires you can run. Just come talk to me when you get there we will get you race ready before you know it...


I might need to take one of you up, but I will still need to get the car put together and get a body and paint it, so it probably won't be anytime soon.

However, I do appreciate the offers.


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

chuck in indy said:


> Here's my IRCGT almost complete. I need to add some graphics to the above front window and rear wing.


Nice ride Chuck. I just hope my ride is that sweet. No pressure Jamie... LOL:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

$245.99 RTR Slash with 2.4 radio and 7 cell 8.4v Nimh or $199.99 if you dont need a radio or battery...
$29.99 Body
$74.99 Battery ( lipo ) 

If you already have a slash all you need is a body $29, if you need a slash and dont need a battery or a radio you can get in this class for around $250, or $350 if you need everything. You cant be that...


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh yeah!!! Three posts in a row...

You will be surprised how racy this class will be. At high speeds the body creates tremendous down force on the car which makes for a very forgiving ride. At low speeds through the technical sections of the track you can still drift the car through the turns, which makes it very fun to drive. All in all I was very impressed with the car (Slash) and think that this is going to be a big class here at Slots...

Damn it Jamie, now Im going to have to buy another Slash...


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

chadtastic said:


> $245.99 RTR Slash with 2.4 radio and 7 cell 8.4v Nimh or $199.99 if you dont need a radio or battery...
> $29.99 Body
> $74.99 Battery ( lipo )
> 
> If you already have a slash all you need is a body $29, if you need a slash and dont need a battery or a radio you can get in this class for around $250, or $350 if you need everything. You cant be that...


cough...batteries start @$49.99 or faster for $69.99...cough. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnson357 (Jul 4, 2010)

What the heck is going on.........i'm gone for a few months and i missing all kinds of cool stuff....this class sounds cool.....did i miss it what r the rules.....or is it basically stock slash with other body and limiters


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

johnson357 said:


> What the heck is going on.........i'm gone for a few months and i missing all kinds of cool stuff....this class sounds cool.....did i miss it what r the rules.....or is it basically stock slash with other body and limiters


It's stock slash with the limiters and that body


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

Man that looks like a fun class, Those would also be a blast to run oval too.


----------



## johnson357 (Jul 4, 2010)

jonesy112 said:


> It's stock slash with the limiters and that body


Sweeeeeeeet......may try to come back next week if i can get waived from marshalling since i'm walking fine but the zombie ACL doesn't allow running and cutting yet!


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

*The 4 Horseman of the IRCGT Awakening*

Here are the first four to run the IRCGT (Gran Turismo) at Slots tonight. I think two (myself included) ran the stock slash straight out of the box and had a pretty good time. All the paint schemes were really rad! Kudo's to Jamie for helping me get mine ready before the night started.


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

You dont have to marshal if your physically unable to...


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Yep thanks Jamie...

He kept me going all night too seeing as how I ran the show...

Tonight was allot of fun guys cant wait till next week. We will have more cars on the track then too. We will have to do the controlled practice thing when we get more cars. I dont want to step on or piss of the on-road guys...


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

I was talking about Indy Slots... But BRING IT ON!!!!!


----------



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

Had a great time tonight!!!! Can't believe how fun it is to wheel these gt version around side by side with one another. Can't wait to see 10 on the track at once!!! 

I will be posting all the final rules on this class tomorrow along with the cosmetic/appearance rules for the bodies. Amy questions on this class can be answered by myself or Chad in the meanwhile.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

I've come here to chew bubble gum and kick ass and I'm all out of bubble gum!


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

chadtastic, most of the top 10 on road guys around here too run off road too, with 1/8th scales where you dont ever see them. I am sure they would hold their own in your challenge. If the top 10 at slots are so good, why aren't they attending the Indoor Winter Champs at CRCRC this weekend? The very best drivers in the enitre USA will be there, seems like a great place to size up skill. FWIW, I know why I am not there... I would be in the "C" main or lower. I don't need to go there to know I am slow. That is my reality.


As far as the on road guys not wanting to run with the slashs with porshce bodies, The only reason I can see for that is that class will grow like WILD. ( good for Indy slots) which will make Friday night a 1 or 2 a.m. night which is not good. The tread on the tires also breaks the fibers in the carpet which then sticks to the softer on road car tires and reduces their traction.
with that being said,I think the class is cool and if I wasn't in sell out mode with all my rc stuff I would consider it.

Hope everyone is having fun, the slots guys are coming up with innovative ways to race the chassis we alrady have. KUDOS to you guys...


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Here's the results from last night's racing, recap coming soon...


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Recap for Friday, january 14th:

Novice saw a 5 car field dwindle to 3 by the end of the night, as both Ben James and Tom Marshall had to leave early. Ben's always a threat in Novice, and Tom had his 1st night of racing EVER. He and Alex drove all the way from North Cincinnatti, and had a long drive home. Ellie VanderVeen Jumped out from pole position to lead wire to wire. Musu Scott started 3rd and battled early with Victor Killen for second place, eventually taking the position and putting Victor in third.

The Cooper A-Main began Mark Lyon's triple crown for the night, as he was able to capitolize on TQ and lead wire-to-wire. Tom Johnson and Brian Smith settled in a long fight for second place, with Brian stalking Tom across the finish line. 2nd and 3rd were separated by .35 seconds.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Chad

Make sure you set one of the slash on road bodies for me when you get the new order in. Derek ended up with the one I got earlier this week and I will need one in time for next friday


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

*Race 3* was a wild affair in *Bombers*, as usual.
Chuck Ray jumped to an early lead, followed by AJ Heck, Mark Lyons, Steve Larracey and Brian Smith. Mark moved around AJ at lap 4, then picked off Chuck on the next lap, with AJ relegating Chuck to 3rd. Mark and AJ finished the race in that order, with Chuck battling Brian Smith for third through the rest of the race. they swapped 3rd and 4th position 5 times, until Brian made a move in the last 20 seconds to cement the third position. 2nd through 4th finished within 2 seconds of one another. Steve Larracey caught some bad luck early on and was unable to overcome it, but showed good signs with a fast car, #3 fast lap, and the third best average of top 5 laps. Steve finished a lap behind the 2-4 gaggle, only by virtue of getting caught short of the finish line as time expired. 

*Race 4* was the *VTA* A-Main.
Mark Lyons again used his TQ to jump out into the lead and not look back. Brian Smith and AJ Heck actually swapped cars before the race, with AJ running 2nd for the first minute until breaking out. Brian Smith fell from 4th to 5th in the first minute and a half. He would later drop out at the 5 minute mark, turning 3rd place over to Tom Johnson. Tom ran a clean, consistent race and avoided trouble, showing good sportsmanship for the leaders.
Brian vanderVeen began in 5th, moved around Johnson and Smith on lap 2, capitolized on AJ's breakdown on lap 6, and then began the chase for Lyons. The gap did close to approximately 4 seconds, but a string of 12 and 13second laps at 6-1/2 minutes and some flawless driving by Mark allowed him to pull away with for his 3rd win of the evening.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

*Race 5 Indy GT/ F1*

Interesting format allowed the a mix of three IndyGT's (Thomas, Larracey, and Pauley) and VanderVeens Tamiya F103RM. Thomas and VanderVeen traded heat wins earlier, so it looked to be an interesting matchup. 
Brian and Houston clashed early, allowing Larracey to jump out to an early lead, as his car was much improved compared to earlier in the night. VanderVeen ran Steve down and took the lead at lap 6, while Houston caught Steve and took 2nd 5 laps later/ Meanwhile, Rob's car had some issues and he was forced to retire early. Vanderveen and Thomas continued their earlier racing. Houston had solved anearlier issue from the 2nd qualifying run and was able to track the F1 car down, while Brian made to many unforced errors by misjudged and overdriving the corners. Houston made his move at lap17, then really opened it up with a string of 10 second laps. VanderVeen was unable to match the speed, as a slipping diff made the car erratic at times and a bit unpredictable. 

It was interesting seeing two very different cars that were very similar in overall lap times. Light weight and foam tires gave the F1 car an advantage in the infield, but the more consistent 17.5 TC was able to put the power down in the sweepers and straights.

*Race 6 IRCGT*

The big cars debuted with Jamie Ferrell's RedBull GT taking TQ for the main. Ferrell launched to an early lead with a string of fast laps, and put some distance between himself and the Chuck Ray/ Chad Gillum battle. Chad's Dunkin Donut machine was able to hold off Chuck's signature Blue and Yellow 71 until the 1-1/2 minute mark. They swapped positions twice more, at laps 12 and 13, until Chuck was finally able to pull away and finish 5 seconds ahead of Chad at the buzzer. Derek Belcher appeared to have be fighting a very loose car, but his quickest lap was definately in the ball park. All 4 cars looked great, if you haven't seen them already. Personally, I'd like to see them on a huge asphalt track with gobs of power.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

chuck in indy said:


> I've come here to chew bubble gum and kick ass and I'm all out of bubble gum!
> 
> YouTube - I have come here to chew bubble gum and kick ass and I'm all out of bubble gum.


My Favorite B-Movie of all time! The best Pro-Wrestler movie of all time*! You can't beat "The Rowdy One"








* I haven't seen 'Hell Comes to Frogtown', Piper's other movie, so I can't be positive.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

Brian, I don't know if it's possible but maybe to get all the f1's at the track maybe we could say show up with them the last or first friday of every month?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I was talkng with another racer last night- Scott (can't remember his last name), but he would like to bring his next week. I'd like to have a set day as well- especially with free racing this month.


----------



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

*** New Indy R/C Gan Turismo Rules***

*Chassis Rules:*
Chassis will be a complete stock slash with all of the current stock slash rules in place. All parts must be stock with allowance of rpm after market parts if desired as long as they are the same as stock parts.

*SHOCKS MUST BE LIMITED!!*
Limitting of the shocks is a MANDATORY RULE and will be checked spontaniously.

Front shocks can only have a *MAXIMUM* travel length from center of top bolt to center of bottom bolt of 2.75 inches

Rear shocks can only have a *MAXIMUM* travel length from center of top bolt to center of bottom bolt of 3.25 inches

(if you are running the JamAir Shock Stops the first and second hole are all that are allowed for setting)

This rule is in place to protect the integrity of the class and to put the "truck" into a more suited "on road" form. This is not a grey area nor is it negotiable.


*BATTERY RULES:*
Any ROAR approved Lipo is allowed up to a MAX of a 50c Rating.


*BODY RULES:*
Body must be the Protoform 1/8th scale PF8-GT. 

Body must be cut to all of the cut lines in the form....This includes the wing!

* APPEARANCE RULES:*
Body must have headlight, grills, and tail light decals on that were supplied with it.

There must be a white number panel on each side no smaller than 2.5 inches by 2.5 inches with black numbers. (Indy Slots will have these in stock and each entrant will receive 2 free of charge if you decide not to paint them on.)

A Indy R/C Gran Turismo windshield decal must be in place. (Indy Slots will have these in stock and each entrant will receive one free of charge.)

These rules have been set into place to keep the appearance of an actual Japanese Gran Turismo class. Please respect all of the rules and lets have some fun racing!!!!


----------



## hopcam (Nov 4, 2010)

Man, I don't think the boss will even let me race on Fridays, but I've got an extra slash with limiters. I'd love to see one of those bodies on it.


----------



## hoosierdave (Nov 8, 2010)

THose Gran Turismo cars and the rules look pretty cool. I hope a youtube video makes it out there in the near future.


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

The debate going on in the off-road forum needs the on-road guys attention. This would be a good time for the on-road guys to let the off-road guys know how and why you feel the way you do about trucks running on Fridays. Plus with the new class starting (IRCGT) the guys that think the on-road crowd does not like them are going to start showing up on Fridays and now would be a good time to break the ice and to understand each others point of view...


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Funny, I know its only been an hour but Ive already watched several of your names come up on the bottom of this thread and not one of you have anything to say. If you chose not to get involved in the conversation then dont come complaining to us when the guys start showing up, because now is your chance to do all the complaining and debating you want about this subject. You should do it now so everybody knows how you feel instead of on Fridays when the off-road guys arent around to defend themselves...


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I don't read the off-road forum much at all, but I'll check it out.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

Honestly Chad, I don't think the on road guys need to have an opinion. It is your teams business and if creating the Gran Turismo Slash class increases your profit margins. I think it is a great Idea. The only thing I see wrong with creating the class is that even though you will have more racers, most of them have memberships and the shop will not have any increased residual income. You will make a few dollars selling the bodies, then the income stops. There isn't going to be any parts breakage with those bodies so the class should be a tremendous value for the racers.


----------



## microed (Dec 1, 2009)

I would love to be back to racing soon, but I still need outdrives to put my M03 back together. Did the shop ever get any in (part number 9805368)???

As far as the argument for the new slash class on Friday, I think you guys mentioned controlled practice earlier. I think that is the best hope for making it work without ruffling too many feathers.

-Ed


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

This was my reply to the off-road thread.
Here


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Im not sure why you care Steve. We know who its up to, to make decisions about Indy Slots. This our way of involving our customers. You know the ones that actually race here...

We would care more about the foam tire classes as well if they raced here also...

Not sure why your so concerned about the membership either. We are doing fine and its another thing that makes our customers happy and we enjoy doing it...


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

How are those Go Karts and Formula 1 cars showing up? I heard a lot of talk about them not long ago. Those karts looked cool.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

rockin_bob13 said:


> How are those Go Karts and Formula 1 cars showing up? I heard a lot of talk about them not long ago. Those karts looked cool.


Still workin' on those F1 cars. We've got 6 guys, just can't seem to all get there at the same time. When handling right, there as fast as 17.5 rubber TC, though. I ran my F103RM (foam tire, silver can) with the Indy GT guys Friday, Houston and I had some good battles. (although I think I got a little to agressive at times)


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Also, to Josh, Rich, Tom, Chad or whoever calls in for parts- could you order me a couple of F103 T-Bars from Tamiya? the part# is 50505


----------



## DCutshaw (Jul 27, 2010)

I am open to allowing the IRCGT calsh to race with us on friday nights. As mentioned by some other racers, controlled practice is the best way to allow for this. Personally, I am going to buy a slash friday and most likely stick it in this class, but i will also continue running my bomber. Overall, i say the more the merrier on fridays, controlled practice, yes! my two cents. I hope to see everyone friday for some great and fun racing.


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

We will have 8 *INDY R/C GT* bodies in tomorrow thats all the distibutor had today in stock. So get them while you can. It will be a few days before we can get more.:thumbsup:


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

No I will not hold one for you its first come first serve. We open at noon...LOL


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

chadtastic said:


> No I will not hold one for you its first come first serve. We open at noon...LOL


Your such a people person chad! lol :tongue:


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

chadtastic said:


> Im not sure why you care Steve. We know who its up to, to make decisions about Indy Slots. This our way of involving our customers. You know the ones that actually race here...
> 
> We would care more about the foam tire classes as well if they raced here also...
> 
> Not sure why your so concerned about the membership either. We are doing fine and its another thing that makes our customers happy and we enjoy doing it...



When and if I choose to race SCT I will be there. 

It is hard to race a foam tired car when you have the only one in the building because there is no support for them there. I would enjoy racing 12th scale or world gt there, but without other people to race with I cannot. (If i was the only one I would probably still get second though) lol :tongue:

I unfortunately don't own anything that fits into a class on the on road night otherwise I would be glad to come and support your program.

I will say it again, you and the partners are doing a great job helping rc grow in the Indy area and I look forward to the positive changes you guys are planning in 2011.

See you all soon.


----------



## MicroRacerM18 (Aug 31, 2008)

As an on-road racer, I don't have a problem with the off-road guys joining us to race the new slash class. At that point they are on-road racers, because it is an on-road class.

I think in the past, some of the friction came from off-road guys practicing with their trucks on Friday nights in between on-road heats. I think it gave an unfair, negative impression of the off-road racers.

As for courtesy (mentioned in a post on the off-road forum by BadSign), that shouldn't be aimed at any one group, that should be for _all_ racers. I have been run-over in practice by fellow on-road racers who were faster. It was my obligation to stay out of the faster guys way, and their obligation to watch for the slower cars. That said, sometimes accidents happen, and I think we all understand that, just apologize and get back to racing.

If a new class brings in new racers and helps the track thrive. Then let's race.


----------



## MicroRacerM18 (Aug 31, 2008)

My only concern with adding 40 new entries, is the time it will take to complete the racing. 

We have a novice class, which is great to have to introduce new racers to the hobby. But a lot of them are kids, and a really late night might not be possible for them.

If we really grow in numbers, we all need to make sure the evening goes smoothly. We need to be on the stand with cars ready when the heat is ready to run. The on-road racers are pretty laid back when it comes to this because we don't have huge numbers of people racing.

When the new owners started running the program, they held us to a tight schedule, like they do in off-road. We weren't used to that and complained. They have relaxed the schedule for us, but we will need to do better if the numbers of racers increase so we won't all be there at 2am running the mains.


----------



## MicroRacerM18 (Aug 31, 2008)

In honor of Steve Vaught, I just had to make a third post.

I'm ready for Friday! RCGT and Bombers.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

MicroRacerM18 said:


> When the new owners started running the program, they held us to a tight schedule, like they do in off-road. We weren't used to that and complained. They have relaxed the schedule for us, but we will need to do better if the numbers of racers increase so we won't all be there at 2am running the mains.


I really liked the tight schedule- we got 3 heats one Friday!


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Same here, I like the faster schedule.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

MicroRacerM18 said:


> My only concern with adding 40 new entries, is the time it will take to complete the racing.
> 
> We have a novice class, which is great to have to introduce new racers to the hobby. But a lot of them are kids, and a really late night might not be possible for them.
> 
> ...


Great points.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

chuck in indy said:


> Brian, I don't know if it's possible but maybe to get all the f1's at the track maybe we could say show up with them the last or first friday of every month?


Are there any other F1 drivers out there who can make it to the track this Friday? I think we have 6 guys now with F103 or F104's?


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

I should be able to make it this Friday with the F1, work permiting.
C-Dub


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

We've got a start. I just talked to Chuck, sounds like he won't be able to be there. 

Scott (sorry I can't remember your last name), If you bring your car I'd be happy to help in any way possible.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Also, I have a FTTC5 I'm parting ways with. It includes many extra parts, A Yokomo front belt, Extra wide front bumper, and 3 bodies- a Protoform Mazda 6, PF R-9F, and an HPI Nissan 350z RCGT body. Looking for $150 total.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

That is an awesome deal!
C-dub


----------



## AK611 (Jan 6, 2011)

I think my slash is ready, need help with my spectrum receiver I jus put in, it will bind, but the throttle has to be trimmed to - 43 for it not to jump off the shelf, any ideas? Thanks for the help


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Sounds like you need to re-set the ESC.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Traxxas XL-5 set up http://www.rccrawler.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-55369.html


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Looking forward to some Friday night on-road action!!


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh no, Chads going to say something everybody sit down...LOL

I respect the fact that you guys like your small crowds and the relaxed atmosphere here but this is one of the problems we are trying to shake here at Slots. People think we dont take things seriously and also this is a business that needs income to survive. On-road cannot survive off of the numbers we are getting on Fridays. Also the fact that some of you dont think its important to get to the track in time is one of the biggest complaints and when I say something about it or start the race without one of you Im rushing you guys to much or Im to militant. Guys we all have to work together to grow the on-road program, and we need to stop thinking of ourselves when its time to start the race. When your late getting to the track and I have to stop the program for you, your holding up everybody in the place, and it happens several times a night. I will start the races without whomever isnt on the track from now on when we have allot of entries...

Hope you guys dont take this the wrong way, im not trying to ruffle feathers here just telling it how it is. We enjoy having each one of you but will not let one guy dictate how we run the show on any night not just on-road nights...


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I don't like small crowds. I want 25+ VTA racers, so Tom can race in the C-Main and I can avoid him in the 'A'...

:tongue:


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

chadtastic said:


> Oh no, Chads going to say something everybody sit down...LOL
> 
> I respect the fact that you guys like your small crowds and the relaxed atmosphere here but this is one of the problems we are trying to shake here at Slots. Poeple think we dont take things seriously and also this is a business that needs income to servive. On-road cannot servive off of the numbers we are getting on Fridays. Also the fact that some of you dont think its important to get to the track in time is one of the biggest complaints and when I say something about it or start the race without one of you Im rushing you guys to much or Im to militant. Guys we all have to work together to grow the on-road program, and we need to stop thinking of ourselves when its time to start the race. When your late getting to the track and I have to stop the program for you, your holding up everybody in the place, and it happens several times a night. *I will start the races without whomever isnt on the track from now on when we have allot of entries...
> *
> Hope you guys dont take this the wrong way, im not trying to ruffle feathers here just telling it how it is. We enjoy having each one of you but will not let one guy dictate how we run the show on any night not just on-road nights...


Start the races quickly without people if need be no matter what the size of the crowd is. This will get everyone in the habit of doing it.

I suggest 3 minutes in between races, NO MORE. If you arent out there to marshall, you get docked a lap off of your best qualifying time. If you dont make it out there to race, there will be the next round.

3 minutes is plenty of time, ive been in back to back races before where I had to pull my PT off of one car and put it into the one im getting ready to race, and still had about a minute to warm up before the race started. 

Only allow racers minutes during the mains.

I know this sounds tough guys, but I would rather it be like this than lose our on-road nights. With a little bit of planning, there will be no need for the nights to drag out. Plus maybe we can get a 3rd round of qualifying in!


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

Friday....rcgt and possible bomber and mini....plus its all *FREE* race fee that is.

looks to be a good group tomorrow.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Don't forget F1! Bring out the open wheelers, boys!

to piggyback on Mike's points, if losing a lap off your best qualifier doesn't affect a driver, then just elimate that run completely, drop the driver to the last qualifying position, or put them in the next lowest main. Drastic times call for drastic measures.

having said that, there are times when several drivers from the previous heat are in the next race. Rather than ask for volunteers, just "draft" someone. Check the line-up sheets and start moving down the list.


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys and Im glad to see that some of you agree...

Just like someone said in an earlier post I was trying to get the on-road crowd up to speed on the new program but when they complained I backed off. So we will try this again... LOL I promise not to be to hard on the guys but 3 minutes is 3 minutes, please be ready...


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Jonesy,pm


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

BadSign said:


> Don't forget F1! Bring out the open wheelers, boys!
> 
> to piggyback on Mike's points, if losing a lap off your best qualifier doesn't affect a driver, then just elimate that run completely, drop the driver to the last qualifying position, or put them in the next lowest main. Drastic times call for drastic measures.
> *
> having said that, there are times when several drivers from the previous heat are in the next race. Rather than ask for volunteers, just "draft" someone. Check the line-up sheets and start moving down the list.*


Drafting people isnt a bad idea, but it should still be up to the racer to find a voulenteer esp if the class doesnt have anymore to draft or they are running 3 or 4 classes of the 5 offered.


----------



## indymodz (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll be there tomorrow for some rcgt... Did I hear something about timed practices? If so what time will they start?


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Open practice until 5:30 then every 15 minutes until 7:00...


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Big Race Announcement!!!!

March 13, 2011 Indy Slots presents
The St Patrick's Day Indiana 1/10 scale carpet off-road state championships...

Doors open at 9am racing starts at 1pm

Entry fees are as follows.
$10 per class if you enter by 3/6, $15 day of...

Special discounts for club members.
$7 per class if you enter by 3/6, $12 day of...

There will by Trophies for the top 5 finishers in each class along with a trophy for the top qualifier in each class. We will be giving out a special King of The Hill award to anybody that can win in three classes or more. We will also have a trophy for the best looking Saint Patty's Day paint scheme.

Classes are...

Novice SC
Stock Slash
Pro SC
4x4 Slash
2wd Open Buggy
2wd Open ST

There will be raffle prizes and 50/50 drawings.
Raffle prizes will be determined by the amount of pre entries...


----------



## AK611 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks railroader for Ur help on my xl5 its working fine now, now can u answer this, my 4x4 won't turn for crap, any ideas lol


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Quick thanks to Brian Vanderveen for posting results/race recaps from last week. 

I will be there tonight with a VTA/Bomber/Cooper. See everyone at the track.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

On my way to the track for FREE RACING FRIDAY!!!


----------



## EJF (Feb 13, 2010)

See everyone soon, by first time racing carpet in about 10 years, will be running RCGT


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

ak611. when you change the radio in the vehicle, you need to set the speedo to " see" the neutral and endpoints of the radios trigger.

you must also use the settings in the radio to set the maximum travel for your truck.

Spektrum radios also have a switch in the thumb area of the handle for Dual rate which will reudce the steering throw as well. Make sure the dual rate is set at 100% and then adjust the steering endpoints on the radio until the wheels turn to the mechanical stop in both directions.

That may help. Part of the problem might be due to the 4x4 simply does not turn as sharp as the 2wd.


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Good racing tonight guys!!! I think ill get the bomber out next week as well...

Action in the IRCGT class was intense tonight...


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Here are the result sheets for Fridy, January 21st. I do not have the Bomber result, unfortunately...


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Friday night re-cap

I did not have a chance to watch the *Cooper* A-Main, but TQ Doug James, Brian Smith, and Jeff Roudebush swapped 1st - 3rd position multiple times, until Doug took the lead at lap 10 Brian Smith snatched the lead from Doug in the last 45 seconds to take the win. Roudebush finished 3rd, followed by Mike Vaught, Ben James, and Lee Goodwin.

*IRCGT * (Slash with 1/8 GT bodies) Gregg Cobb (in a loaner car) and Mike Jones swapped the leadbetween them, with Jones pulling off the last lap pass to take the win. Cobb swears up and down he was robbed a lap, so we may have a gudge match next week !

*Bombers* I don't have hese results, hopefully someone can fill in the dtails here.

*VTA* Gregg Cobb immediately recovered from his crushing loss in IRCGT to dominate VTA, leading wire to wire. Brian VanderVeen got the holeshot on 2nd qualifier Brian Smith on the first lap, moving into second. Smith regained 2nd place when VanderVeen bobbled on lap 30, but then gave up the spot with a mistake of his own on the next lap. Tom Johnson ran a clean 4th place, showing good sportsmanship for the lead cars.

*F1* This looked to be a 3 car shootout, as Chuck ray, Brian VanderVeen, and Chad Wisdom had some very close qualifying, and Tom Johnson as a good dark horse contender. ray and Wisdom did their best "Red Bull" impression in the 2nd turn however, allowing VanderVeen and Johnson to move through cleanly. Johnson held 2nd until lap 6, when Wisdom and Ray moved around. The 3 continued battling and allowed VanderVeen to pull away, until things settled down around lap 15. Chuck put his head down and began chase, with his F104 Pro slowly reeling in VanderVeen's F103RM. The gap narrowed to 1.4 seconds when Chuck tangled with a lapped car, allowing Johnson to slip through into 2nd place on his last lap. Cory Warren battled an ill-handling car and pulled out early.

Finally, the *IndyGT* (formerly *RCGT*) Gregg Cobb pulled off another wire-to-wire victory, holeshotting the field and running in clean air throughout the race. Houston Thomas took advantage of a bobble by Mike Jones at lap 7 to move into 2nd. The two then staged a monstrous battle for 2nd place, with Mike making several pass attempts , even pulling alongside Houston on a couple occasions. Houston kept the line tight and had his defense on, and was able to keep Mike behind him, crossing the line just .11 seconds ahead. Steve Larracey looked to have some handling issues, but kept it clean and made sure not to obstruct the leaders.


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

The scoring was messed up in the IRCGT class. In the final we were our fastest all night and a few of us beat the minimum lap time. The finishing order was something like this...

Greg, Chad, Mike, Bill, Brian, Derick...

The Funkin Gonuts car was the car to beat all night getting the fast lap and 5 minute run, but in the mains drove to hard into the first turn spun it and never could catch Greg after that. Great race Greg cant wait until next week...


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I noticed the IRCGT results were showing a 1st lap in the 1 second range.


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah Im not sure what the problem was with the timing in that class. I didnt run the races and wasnt told anything about it until after the finals. Anyway thanks for posting the results Brian, and I hope to see everyone next week...


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

The error in the scoring was Mike and Tom (Brian "the sub driver" Smith) had a 3 second lap, so it didn't miss any laps it just counted two laps for one. Big thanks to Jamie for the use of his slash. That thing was set-up perfect. Spelling lesson: Greg NOT Gregg


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the spelling lesson Ggreg.


----------



## flywheel93 (Mar 26, 2004)

I have 2 ice chargers.-1 is almost new works great-$75.00
The other is a little older with backlight kit and a wrap$70.00


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Lugnutz said:


> The error in the scoring was Mike and Tom (Brian "the sub driver" Smith) had a 3 second lap, so it didn't miss any laps it just counted two laps for one. Big thanks to Jamie for the use of his slash. That thing was set-up perfect. Spelling lesson: Greg NOT Gregg


C'mon, Cobb, don't sweat the litttle things.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

if there is a minimum lap set it cannot count two for one. the short lap would immediately be followed by a long lap. Without a minimum lap set, then it is a free for all... LOL Slots normally has a minimum lap.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

flywheel93 said:


> I have two AMBrc PT for sale-$75.00 each, the have all three tabs on them. Like new. Send me a pm if interested.


If you still have one next week I'll take it.


----------



## johnson357 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thought i would offer it on here first since Chuck did too.....well this is most of Chucks mini cooper lot....his main car with Spek.SR300 recv. in it. Petty body with red Gordan body...4 bins of spares enough to build a car or two out plus extra chasiss. 5 sets of tires. Lots of mini cooper bliss....$175.00 not looking for trades scaling back my RC stuff....pm me if you would like some pics ...can deliver to slots


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Anyone who is looking for some photos/inspiration for painting an Indy Bomber, check out this website (http://www.legendsofnascar.com/drivers.htm). You will have to click on each driver's name to see photos of the cars they ran. 

Hope this info helps other racers.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

BadSign said:


> Here are the result sheets for Fridy, January 21st. I do not have the Bomber result, unfortunately...


Hey Chad,

Do you have a copy of the Bomber results from Friday?

I think Chad Wisdom took first, then DC and Myself but I don't know the rest.

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## AK611 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ircgt was a blast, my car was flyn in practice but drove it too hard as always in the main, I think I'm gonna get that old yellow xl5 out an puttn a newer blue xl5 in. For some reason it loses brake towards the end. Is there a way to set the spectrum up to automatically apply brake when u let off the throttle?


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

AK611 said:


> Ircgt was a blast, my car was flyn in practice but drove it too hard as always in the main, I think I'm gonna get that old yellow xl5 out an puttn a newer blue xl5 in. For some reason it loses brake towards the end. Is there a way to set the spectrum up to automatically apply brake when u let off the throttle?


That would be known as drag brake and it would be done via the ESC, I'm unsure if your ESC has that option tho...


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

theres no drag brake option in the ESC on the traxxas ones. You may be able to set the neutral point of your controller to be giving it a little brake via the trim or endpoint adjustments.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

you have to disable reverse to do that though.


----------



## AK611 (Jan 6, 2011)

Cool thanks ill give it a try


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Tom Johnson let me drive his IRCGT Friday in the main. The car drove very predictably and I was having fun. I think these cars would be awesome on a parking lot/asphalt track. Thanks to everyone in the class for their great paint schemes on their bodies. Nothing makes racing more fun than seeing a full heat of race inspired r/c cars.

What are the rules concerning tire prep? 

I felt Tom's car needed a bit more front grip. If I had a bit more time with the car, I would have worked on cleaning the fronts and possibly put on a bit of traction compound. Not sure if this is allowed (or really needed), but just wanted some opinions.

Thanks again to Indy Slots for their support of on-road racing with their X-mas gift of Free On-Road Fridays for January 2011.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey, F1 racers I have a question. Is there a way that we could run the HPI F10 with the Tamiya F103/F104 cars? If the answer is no, we want to keep this a limited chassis class, then I'm okay with that response.

I don't want to open a can of worms, just wanting a way to use the chassis I have in the most fair way possible. The real question is how setup the HPI F10 to use the same tires as the F103/F104 cars. I feel that as long as the cars are running the same tires/motors that the racing should be relatively close.

Again, if everyone else thinks this is a bad idea please let me know.

Thanks, Brian Smith.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Hey, F1 racers I have a question. Is there a way that we could run the HPI F10 with the Tamiya F103/F104 cars? If the answer is no, we want to keep this a limited chassis class, then I'm okay with that response.
> 
> I don't want to open a can of worms, just wanting a way to use the chassis I have in the most fair way possible. The real question is how setup the HPI F10 to use the same tires as the F103/F104 cars. I feel that as long as the cars are running the same tires/motors that the racing should be relatively close.
> 
> ...



I am ok and would welcome it with no issue whatsoever. I don't have a problem either way because with the same foams and the same motor we'll be pretty close plus we might get another couple racers showing up. I'll roll with the majority on this one so? I plan on bringing mine this Friday, maybe we could practice together and see how they are side by side with the same gear ratio?


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

I think allowing the HPI F10 is fine. It is an inferior chassis (though I bet someone would still beat me with it) with the same adjustability as the tamiya f1 cars. Will the tamiya or zen tires fit/work with that car?


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

This Friday the film maker making our commercial will be at Indy Slots filming some of the onroad racing. So if you would like to have your cars in the commercial make sure you show up. Also don't forget the racing will be free for all of our onroad classes!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Hey, F1 racers I have a question. Is there a way that we could run the HPI F10 with the Tamiya F103/F104 cars? If the answer is no, we want to keep this a limited chassis class, then I'm okay with that response.
> 
> I don't want to open a can of worms, just wanting a way to use the chassis I have in the most fair way possible. The real question is how setup the HPI F10 to use the same tires as the F103/F104 cars. I feel that as long as the cars are running the same tires/motors that the racing should be relatively close.
> 
> ...





chuck in indy said:


> I am ok and would welcome it with no issue whatsoever. I don't have a problem either way because with the same foams and the same motor we'll be pretty close plus we might get another couple racers showing up. I'll roll with the majority on this one so? I plan on bringing mine this Friday, maybe we could practice together and see how they are side by side with the same gear ratio?


That's fine with me as well.



Railroader said:


> I think allowing the HPI F10 is fine. It is an inferior chassis (though I bet someone would still beat me with it) with the same adjustability as the tamiya f1 cars. Will the tamiya or zen tires fit/work with that car?


This is a problem area- The F10 can use TC foam tires (which would look pretty ugly, IMO), but to run tires like Tamiya you would have to buy different front spindles and the rear ball diff. I'm not sure if Tamiya wheels will fit on these axles, or if you need to buy the HPI wheels and then mount Tamiya foams on them. 

I don't have a problem with the chassis running the class, but I don't think it'll be that good, either. And it will probably beat Tom. :tongue:


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

vtxjosh said:


> This Friday the film maker making our commercial will be at Indy Slots filming some of the onroad racing. So if you would like to have your cars in the commercial make sure you show up. Also don't forget the racing will be free for all of our onroad classes!!!:thumbsup:


Rats! Foiled again by kid's sports!


----------



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Tom Johnson let me drive his IRCGT Friday in the main. The car drove very predictably and I was having fun. I think these cars would be awesome on a parking lot/asphalt track. Thanks to everyone in the class for their great paint schemes on their bodies. Nothing makes racing more fun than seeing a full heat of race inspired r/c cars.
> 
> What are the rules concerning tire prep?
> 
> ...


Glad to see that you enjoyed the class! I couldn't be there this week due to a Karting race I was in back in Iowa this week but I hear my Red Bull ride was up front. Gave it to Jones and said fill the field up and get it out there on the track....does no good building a class if it cant be out there with everyone. Hope you liked the ride Greg.

Also really glad to hear that the paint schemes are all very appealing to everyone. That was the goal....a full field of Japanese inspired touring cars.

On the tire prep issue I wouldn't see a problem in it. I personally do not like the prep for the mere fact that I do not want to have to do it every race and have a car that handles dif throughout the race when the dope wears off. I feel that there is enough adjustment on the car and enough bite in the tires ( assuming they are the BFG's) that you shouldn't need to resort to using any prep.

Would love to see some vids and more pics posted if anyone has any?

Oh and what happened to chuck? Didnt see his name in the run down?


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

I ran Bombers and F1. 

I'm picking two classes each week and sticking to it! I'll run it again so don't you worry buddy, don't you worry... Heehee! Hope you had a good trip.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

What site is the best for getting the zen tires for the f1's unless slots can get them?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Good question- I couldn't find any on eBay, Zen-rc, dinball, or D-Drive.


----------



## flywheel93 (Mar 26, 2004)

chuck in indy said:


> What site is the best for getting the zen tires for the f1's unless slots can get them?


rcmart.com normally stocks them.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeah, they're completely out. I meant to say rcmart when I said Dinball...


----------



## microed (Dec 1, 2009)

I finally got the parts I needed most and have my mini cooper together and ready to go. See you all Friday!


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

*Rich's IRCGT*

Here is the IRCGT body I painted and churched up with decals for Rich. It may say Indy RC but it will always be the Pepto-Bismol Machine to me!

The main color and stripes are masked off and painted while everything else is decals.


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

chuck in indy said:


> Here is the IRCGT body I painted and churched up with decals for Rich. It may say Indy RC but it will always be the Pepto-Bismol Machine to me!
> 
> The main color and stripes are masked off and painted while everything else is decals.


Thanks chuck.It's perfect. The pinkley taurus will be stinking up the track tomorow.


----------



## flywheel93 (Mar 26, 2004)

What is the rule on esc for the f1 cars? I can't seem to remember, the only brushed one I have anymore is a LRP qc3. Thanks.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

flywheel93 said:


> What is the rule on esc for the f1 cars? I can't seem to remember, the only brushed one I have anymore is a LRP qc3. Thanks.


Open.


----------



## flywheel93 (Mar 26, 2004)

Railroader said:


> Open.


Sweet. Hopefully I will have one ready to run in a couple of weeks.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

That would be perfect timing!

Honestly, I don't think the ESC is going to make any difference. Chassis first, tire prep 2nd, gearing 3rd.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

BadSign said:


> That would be perfect timing!
> 
> Honestly, I don't think the ESC is going to make any difference. Chassis first, tire prep 2nd, gearing 3rd.


I am running a Tekin G11. Like BadSign said. It is in the chassis, tires....
C-hod


----------



## ThomasSuter (Nov 4, 2009)

Tekin Speedo No Hope, Lrp Is No Joke If You Want Power The Blue Will Make Any Motor Run And Shower Hint Hint


----------



## ThomasSuter (Nov 4, 2009)

I Personally Compare A Tekin To An Xl5 Speedo, Seen To Many Rs8 Explode. I Know Of A Lrp Knock Off That Perform's Crazy Like And I Mean Crazy


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

That was cool. A "philospher" is in the house. Get it done with riddles. Makes ya have to think.


----------



## ThomasSuter (Nov 4, 2009)

Crackersmacker I Alway's Feel Like Somebody Is Watching Me, Good Luck Tonight With Camera Crew, Big Day Tommorrow, Tell Josh I Need Some Shoe Goo


----------



## ThomasSuter (Nov 4, 2009)

How You Doing Rockin Rob, Why Aren't You Racing Tonight Hero, I Know You Beleive In Blue, Because Blue Is Better, That's What The Sticker's Say Anyway.


----------



## ThomasSuter (Nov 4, 2009)

Rockin Bob 13, What Do You Think About The Indy Rcgt Class Be Pacific.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I drove one at the Big Rug, and it was a blast. Made me seriously consider converting mine.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

*On-Road Results for Friday 01.28.2011*

On-Road Results for Friday 01.28.2011

Mini Coopers
1. Houston Thomas
2. AJ Heck
3. Doug James
4. Dave Cook
5. Jeff Roudebush
6. Ben James
7. Brian Smith
8. Mike Vaught
9. Jonathon Crisler
10. Ed Reynolds

IRCGT 
1. Chad Gillum
2. Brad Ringer
3. Jamie Ferrell's Red Bull Machine Driven by Josh Shearer
4. Chuck Ray's Hotwheel Machine Driven by Derich Cutshaw
5. Rich Lagler
6. Bill Lohrman

Bombers
1. Chuck Ray
2. Derich Cutshaw
3. Brian Smith
4. Dave Cook
5. Chad Gillum
6. AJ Heck
7. Steve Larracey
8. Jamie Ferrell

VTA
1. Chuck Ray
2. Brian Smith
3. AJ Heck

RCGT
1. Chuck Ray
2. Houston Thomas
3. Steve Larracy
4. Brian Smith


----------



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

I let Josh pilot my ride in the ircgt chuckster


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

Got it! I forgot that you let Josh run it. 

Welcome to Bomber Club! I'm sure we'll be seeing you in victory lane soon. You know we've had nearly a dozen different winners in as many weeks in the bomber class (Chad Wisdom, Mark Lyons, Brian Smith, Houston Thomas, Chad Gillum, Derich Cutshaw, Chuck Ray and Bob Yelle) to mention a few! I think that's really awesome and what I was hoping for. We almost had a new winner tonight in Dave Cook with his cool key lime green impala! Trouble cost him the victory but he was strong leading the first half of the main.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I like those cars. Opens a lot of cars to join onroad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

ThomasSuter said:


> I Personally Compare A Tekin To An Xl5 Speedo, Seen To Many Rs8 Explode. I Know Of A Lrp Knock Off That Perform's Crazy Like And I Mean Crazy


I have never seen an "Rs8". Compare a Tekin to and XL5 huh....that is like a Jammin compared to a Slash.
C-dub


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

*IRCGT Slash Conversion?*

Guys, I'm working on a IRCGT body for Jared W. that he bought from you last weekend. Trying to fit it to his stock Slash.

Is there a posting that describes in detail what changes need to be made to the Slash to get it ready? A photo of the chassis or something will help.

I know that you turn the front bumper upside down. But, I can't recall the rest. Take off the back bumper? Do something with the body mounts? Do I try to cut the body based on the wheel cut-outs shown on the body? Or do those have to be modified to fit the slash some?

Are you mounting the wing directly to the body or putting some rubber bushings or O-rings between each piece?

Thanks in advance. I'm sure others are wondering the same as I am who are considering building a IRCGT car.

The do look GREAT!


----------



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

Ut the body on all of the factory cut lines. Mount wing with the supplied screws in the stock position ( dimples are in wing and body for holes). 

Move rear mount to highest position. Turn front bump upside down and mount with just the two horizontal bolts that come in from the front into the round hoop. Take off rear bumper by the four sleeved bolt thAt come in from the sides. Follow the post on this thread a few pages back on shock limitationing and appearance rules. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Yep, helps alot. That's exactly the stuff I needed to know!

I know how to limit the shocks. I drew this from what the guys showed me at R/CAR on how to do that. I don't recall the length of fuel tubing, but I'll figure it out by trial and error. 

I'll see what the appearance rules are like you suggested.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Found them...reposting.



jammer said:


> *** New Indy R/C Gan Turismo Rules***
> 
> *Chassis Rules:*
> Chassis will be a complete stock slash with all of the current stock slash rules in place. All parts must be stock with allowance of rpm after market parts if desired as long as they are the same as stock parts.
> ...


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

The rules are on the website also.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks. Here's some photos I took if they help anyone with the conversion.


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

rockin_bob13 said:


> I like those cars. Opens a lot of cars to join onroad.


Can we run them on your track this summer Bob???:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Just letting everyone know that I will have a tc5 for sale. I just picked up a tc6 this week and dont really need 3 touring cars, so one of my 5's will be going.

Im asking 175 for the tc5. It will come with a servo and a set of either VTA tires and wheels or Jaco blues, whatever you prefer for the class you wanna run it in.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Hope everyone's got plenty to do inside for the next few days....
Virtual R/C...check
guitar...check
3 nutty kids...check


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

BadSign said:


> Hope everyone's got plenty to do inside for the next few days....
> Virtual R/C...check
> guitar...check
> 3 nutty kids...check


Virtual R/C... Nope. The ONLY reason I want a windows computer.
guitar... check
Board games... check
8 nutty kids... check :freak:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Bad weather = good excuse tear down my r/c car!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

chadtastic said:


> Can we run them on your track this summer Bob???:thumbsup:


You bet!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Bad weather = good excuse tear down my r/c car!


Already got my bomber back together, SC10 has been rebuilt, and the comp. crawler is ready for the rocks. The Ofna is next, total tear down. 
C-dub


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Tearing down my 1/8 bike right now.
Anybody out there make 6mm dia. body posts?


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

Remember the legal gear ratio for bombers is 6.00, 6.10, 6.20 and so on. 5.99, 5.89, 5.79 and so on is illegal. Also remember were using the Tamiya 540j motor just like in the mini-Cooper class.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks Chuck for the Bomber gearing reminder. For those running the TC3 or TC4, here is some quick gearing info to get the max/fastest gearing/fdr.

*48 Pitch Gears*
72 spur / 31 pinion x 2.5 gear ratio = 5.80 FDR (*NOT LEGAL *- FDR too low/fast for Bombers)
72 spur / 30 pinion x 2.5 gear ratio = 6.00 FDR (*Max Legal FDR*)
72 spur / 29 pinion x 2.5 gear ratio = 6.20 FDR (Legal FDR - slower than max FDR)

*64 Pitch Gears*
84 spur / 36 pinion x 2.5 gear ratio = 5.83 FDR (*NOT LEGAL *- FDR too low/fast for Bombers)
84 spur / 35 pinion x 2.5 gear ratio = 6.00 FDR (*Max Legal FDR*)
84 spur / 34 pinion x 2.5 gear ratio = 6.17 FDR (Legal FDR - slower than max FDR)

----------

I have been running the max/fastest 48 pitch gears in my TC3 bomber with good results.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

To figure your final fdr look in your manual or online to figure out what your internal ratio is. For example the Associated tc3 and tc4 are 2.5 while the tc5 is 2.00. The Tamiya TA05 is 2.25. The Tamiya TT01 is 2.6.

The calculation to figure out final fdr is spur divided by pinion times internal gear ratio (see your manual).


----------



## DaveCook (Oct 13, 2010)

Where were you guys when I was counting all of those little teeth last week! Just kidding. This does verify that I counted correctly. 96 spur / 36 pinion x 2.25 gear ratio = 6.00 FDR. I can't make it down tomorrow, but I am planning on racing next week. See you all then!


----------



## DCutshaw (Jul 27, 2010)

A general question for everyones input as well as the slots management...........is there anyway that bombers can go a bit later in the round tonight such as race 4 or 5 of 6 for example, i know its not a big deal but i wanted to get everyones thoughts as well as bring it up to the slots team thanks


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Does anyone have an old extra mini I could borrow or rent for the evening? I will have my 6 year old with me tonight and I don't have his mini yet for the novice class ready yet. It would be great to be able to let him race something tonight. Please let me know 

Thanks 

Michael Jones


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

No racing for me tonight, (last 3v3 indoor soccer of the season for Sam), but I may get a chance to drop by before, during, or after we're done.

I will bring my TC5 with me tonight if I can make it to the track.


----------



## Matt42973 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Bomber Body/Wheels?*

Does anyone have an old Bomber body and/or wheels for sale? My boy wants to give on-road racing a shot.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have an old set of wheels and tires that I could sell ya pretty cheap. they are off my VTA so they will be perfect for the bombers. Hows 10$ for the set of them sound? Ill have them with me on friday night

Michael Jones


----------



## Matt42973 (Jan 10, 2011)

jonesy112 said:


> I have an old set of wheels and tires that I could sell ya pretty cheap. they are off my VTA so they will be perfect for the bombers. Hows 10$ for the set of them sound? Ill have them with me on friday night
> 
> Michael Jones


Done deal. I'll be there with my boy. Hopefully, we'll have him running Friday night.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Is it Friday yet? I should be there early tomorrow. If anyone needs help at the track setting up a TC3 or TC4 for the Bomber class, let me know.


----------



## jkaetz (Feb 1, 2010)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Is it Friday yet? I should be there early tomorrow. If anyone needs help at the track setting up a TC3 or TC4 for the Bomber class, let me know.


Would you happen to have an extra bomber body for a TC4? I'm currently changing over my VTA car but don't have a body yet. Unless you guys will let me run it with the VTA body.


----------



## indymodz (Jan 13, 2010)

I need a spektrum module for a 3pk if anyone has one for sale, or I can trade a futaba fast module for it. Also need a 25.5 motor or winding if anyone has one for sale.


----------



## microed (Dec 1, 2009)

I there is enough corner pieces, can we please have an track this Friday with more than 6 or 7 turns???


----------



## jkaetz (Feb 1, 2010)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Is it Friday yet? I should be there early tomorrow. If anyone needs help at the track setting up a TC3 or TC4 for the Bomber class, let me know.


Another question, how exactly does one mount a silvercan motor in the TC4? The mount bracket that is supposed to connect to the motor doesn't fit.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

jkaetz said:


> Another question, how exactly does one mount a silvercan motor in the TC4? The mount bracket that is supposed to connect to the motor doesn't fit.


You are absolutely right! better get your dremel out...lol. You need to open that up to get it to fit


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

So how many Bombers are you guys getting,and what nights do they run??? Thanks


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

*Bomber Rules*

We get a good heat or two of bombers on a good night. Probably averaging 5 on a bad night and 12 on a good one.

Remember at Indy RC (Indy Slots) we run by the rules below in the Bomber class. Please pay particular attention to gear ratio and motor! If it's your first night we let you slide and take your mulligan but after that we kindly ask that racers follow the rules.

*United States RC Bombers (USRCB) / Bomber Class Rules & Specifications*

Chassis Specifications:
Any 1/10 four wheel drive touring car with a minimum ride height of 5mm and minimum weight of 1500g.

Body Specifications:
Pre 1964 American hot rod car bodies only (no trucks, jeeps, etc, just cars).

McCallister part numbers:
181 - 57‘ Ford Bomber
182 - 55’ Chevy Bomber

Parma part numbers:
10133 - 49’ Mercury
10242 - 41’ Willy’s
10162 - 57’ Chevy Bel Air
10126 - 56’ Chevy Nomad
10196 - 61’ Chevy Impala
10152 - Gangster (rear wheel wells must be cut out)

*More bodies to be added as they become available or presented for approval.

Bodies must be painted in period correct style’s and schemes with numbers on both doors. Any
colors are allowed but please keep in the theme of the pre 1960’s stock car racing and local
race tracks. No wings, wheel covers or other body alterations are allowed. All bodies must
be trimmed to stock body lines provided by manufacturer. Wheel wells may be cut to fit chassis 
to prevent tire rub.

Tire & Wheel Specifications:
Front Tires - HPI 4793 only with stock inserts (no stuffing)
Back Tires - HPI 4797 only with stock inserts (no stuffing)
All other tires and inserts are illegal.

Wheels (rims)
Front Wheels (rims) - 26mm only... Part numbers listed below
Rear Wheels (rims) - 31mm only... Part numbers listed below

The only wheels / rims allowed are HPI part numbers:
3805 through 3814 • 3815 through 3822 • 3854 through 3869 • 33472 through 33473 • 33474 through 33475
All other wheels / rims are illegal. 

No tire altering of any kind is allowed and at least 1/2 the tread pattern must be visible on all tires at the end
of heat and main. Any traction compound can be used as long as permitted by track.

Motor Specifications:
Tamiya 540J Red Dot brushed motor only... Part number: Tamiya 53689

No motor altering of any kind is allowed other than basic break in and cleaning.

Gearing Specifications:
Final FDR minimum is 6.00
6.01, 6.11, 6.21 would be considered legal. 5.99, 5.89, 5.79 and so on is illegal.

Electronic Speed Controller Specifications:
Any non programmable speed controller under $65.00 MSRP. As long as it was available or is still available
at a hobby store or online for under $65.00 MSRP it’s legal.

No reverse allowed. Either turn it off or don’t use it.

ESC must not be able to hook up to computer or be programmed to advance timing, add boost, etc. Any
break setting is allowed.

ESC suggestions (there are plenty more to choose from under $65):
HPI Racing SC-15 ESC • Tamiya TEU-104BK ESC • Hitec HTE41820 • Novak Explorer II NOV1910
Dynamite Lipo Tazer DYN4928 • Associated XP SC2000 ASC29140 

Battery Specifications:
Any ROAR approved 2 cell lipo up to 5000mah / 40c max

Radio Specifications:
Any radio, servo, receiver combo is allowed

Race Specifications:
- 5 minute heats
- 5 minute mains
- Side by side double file standing starts
- Random sorts for each heat
- Mains start in opposite or inverted qualifying order

Notes: If it’s not in the rules consider it illegal or unless it’s pertaining to a body not listed, if you have
to ask the answer is probably no.


----------



## jkaetz (Feb 1, 2010)

trerc said:


> You are absolutely right! better get your dremel out...lol. You need to open that up to get it to fit


I was afraid that was the answer.


----------



## tmt (Aug 13, 2010)

i have factory team tc5f kit forsale 200.00


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Ive been trying to not get on hobby talk for obvious reasons but I will say one thing about the tracks on Fridays. No matter what kind of track I build you guys are never happy, its either to hard or to easy and no matter what I cant win. I let you guys set up your own track and you complain cus you had to do it. If I do it, its never good enough. make up your minds....:freak::freak:

You guys say Im hard to deal with cus we dont see eye to eye on most things, but come on guys your way to hard to please and you never have anything good to say...


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Not to mention you guys want 8' lanes instead of 7' (off-road lane size) so its a little harder to put alot of turns on the track. We had 7 turns in the track last week. We have a 3,000 sq ft track I think were doing pretty good...

pretty much what Im saying Ed is everytime I try to make the track tighter they complain cus the track lanes are to narrow and its way to hard. This is not a bash against you personaly just letting you know where Im coming from...


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

By the way... Slots has the protoform body for the slash in for 29.99. Get them while you can we have 8 left...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Personally I've been happy with the track layouts at Indy Slots since they went to click-track barriers.

Realistically a track director/track has to make compromises when setting up a track for as many different classes as we run on Friday. An ideal track for a Mini-Cooper or 1/12th scale would be too tight. A great track for RCGT (17.5 2-cell) might be a bit boring for slower classes. So a compromise layout usually works the best.

Indy Slots does a great job with providing all the things I want in a successful onroad facility including:
- Good pits (well-lit, lots of room to spread out)
- Good lighting (in the pits and over the track)
- On site hobby store (They have parts for most current popular cars and are happy to order what they don't have on hand)
- Decent sized indoor track that offers good close racing
- Friendly racers who are willing to help other people.

Is Indy Slots the perfect facility? Of course not (no such thing exists). However, it is a great place to spend a Friday night racing some pretty fun & competitive classes.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

I have Slash set up as an IRCGT roller for sale. Includes stock motor, yellow XL5 ESC, and stock servo.

$120

Two sets of used tires. And one unpainted body.

Missing side chassis guards and water-proofing covers for radio tray.


----------



## Golddome (Feb 2, 2010)

Railroader said:


> I have Slash set up as an IRCGT roller for sale. Includes stock motor, yellow XL5 ESC, and stock servo.
> 
> $120
> 
> ...


If you bring it to slots.tonight ill take. Derek Belched


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Golddome said:


> If you bring it to slots.tonight ill take. Derek Belched


I'm not going to make it tonight, is there another night you are going to be up there?


----------



## Golddome (Feb 2, 2010)

Railroader said:


> I'm not going to make it tonight, is there another night you are going to be up there?


I only run slots on friday nights


----------



## Golddome (Feb 2, 2010)

Golddome said:


> I only run slots on friday nights


Does it have the jam air shock limiters on it?


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

No, I used fuel tubing.


----------



## microed (Dec 1, 2009)

chadtastic said:


> .
> pretty much what Im saying Ed is everytime I try to make the track tighter they complain cus the track lanes are to narrow and its way to hard. This is not a bash against you personaly just letting you know where Im coming from...


As I told you before I left tonight, great track layout.

For the record, I used to build all of the tracks at indy slots for the first year or two we raced there. You can ask Doug to verify if you want. So, I know what it is like. It is a thankless job for sure. I figured if half the racers said they loved the track I made and half said they hated it, then I had done a good job. I felt the key was to try to get the ones that hated the design the week before to like the one I had made the following week so I tried to alternate from easy to more challenging on a week by week basis. Variety is the spice of life as they say.

The only reason I brought track design up in my earlier post was that the tracks for the last three or four weeks, perhaps longer than that, only had six or seven turns in them. I did not know if that was due to the amount of track barriers you had or other reasons.

Chad, have you ever thought that the reason some people complain is just to get you all worked up? Don't fall for it, and by the way, I am not one of those people. :thumbsup:


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

Tonights track... Perfect!

If your a driver you enjoyed racing tonight on the tight complicated layout. If you didn't, come run oval with me on Thursday nights at Indy RC.


----------



## MicroRacerM18 (Aug 31, 2008)

I thought Friday's track layout was challenging (in a good way). For Bombers it was good. For RCGT it was a little tight for me, but I am still learning to drive the faster class. So more open tracks suit me better right now.

After seeing the layout, I wish I had brought my cooper with me, that would have been a fun track to race on.

I agree with Ed, a variety of tracks is best, some technical and some more open. Regardless of the layout it is the same for all racers, each track layout will be an advantage for certain drivers given their style. Having a variety of layouts forces me to learn how to drive tracks I am not comfortable on, which is a good thing. I would get board if there wasn't a challenge.

Chad, I think you are doing a great job giving us a variety of layouts. And I am sure Chad would be open to _constructive_ suggestions. If you have an idea for a layout, sketch it out and give it to him. It can't be easy coming up with layouts each week, so input would be a good thing.

Just me 2 cents.


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

chadtastic said:


> Ok racers there is going to be some schedule changes coming in the next week or so...
> 
> New schedule starting 2/21/11. PAY ATTENTION TO SATURDAYS!!!
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

Geeeee thanks Jones and Cobb.....Now I gotta spend more money on this onroad crap...Bwahahahaha. Body for the 17.5 Greg Cobb sponsored Xray. Im sure it wont look this nice for long bwahahahaha.


----------



## Indy Rc (Dec 9, 2010)

*transponders*

Transponders are in get them while you can.


----------



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

Now this is MINI racing !!!!!!!


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

...........


----------



## train5171 (Mar 5, 2010)

That makes me want to get a Mini to do some Rally Racing.


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

*cooper rally*

Thats is fun for sure We had a small class a few year ago (when Nitro was around) and its possible to make a cooper do well ...I made the B main then bump up to the "A" and placed second ....against buggy's and stadium trucks. 

Here are some pics


----------



## jkaetz (Feb 1, 2010)

Just wanted to say that tonight's track layout was outstanding. Lots of opportunities to pass on turns or straits and some serious side by side racing. I should have a 100% compliant bomber next week, then I'm coming for you chuck! I was hoping we both got the extra lap but I must've just missed it. After our head on crash I think I'm going to need a bigger bumper too.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

You got the win Jason, you were well ahead at the 5 minute mark. The extra two minutes was a bonus. That head on hit probably sent me up about 2 feet in the air and got a lot of onlookers going "wooohhh!". I loved 9 cars in the heats and main although 2 or 3 didn't make it to the main, maybe one night we'll get enough to have 12! I have a good time either way but man it's a blast managing traffic and exchanging lexan. Lots of action and I don't think anyone got put on tilt once. Hopefully see you and everyone else next week.

Oh yeah, that's like two weeks in a row for Bomber main wins for you Jason? Your like the 13th or 14th new winner since we started running Bombers back in September or October. You are the 1st to do in in the Chevy NOMAD! :thumbsup:


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

*On-Road Results 02.18.2011*

*IRCGT Main*
1. Chad Gillum - 29 laps
2. Rich Lagler - 28 laps
3. Chuck Ray - 28 laps
4. Brian Eggers - 23 laps

*Coopers Main*
1. Houston Thomas - 30 laps
2. Ed Reynolds- 28 laps
3. Jason Kaetzel - 27 laps
4. Doug James - 27 laps
5. Matt Petry - 27 laps
6. Dave Cook - 26 laps
7. Mike Vaught - 20 laps
8. Malyck - 20 laps
9. Ben Janes - 3 laps

*Bombers Main*
1. Jason Kaetzel - 31 laps
2. Chuck Ray - 31 laps
3. Dave Cook - 30 laps
4. Doug James - 29 laps
5. Steve Larracey - 29 laps
6. Brian Eggers - 26 laps
7. Brian Cheote - DNS Mechanical
8. Chad Gillum - DNS Mechanical
9. Unknown (newbie) - DNS Unknown


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

*F1 Racing Last Friday of Every Month*

Ok since no one has taken the wheel on this one if anyone wants to race F1's let meet the last Friday of every month. Maybe that will give each of us that have one a week to shoot for. Of course we'll run em every week if enough show but the last Friday of every month would be easy to remember when to show up for F1 action?


----------



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

Should make it the 1st friday of every month so its even easier to remember.....there is and "F" for first and a "1" also for first to remember LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

Nah, February 1st of each year sounds more like a plan. LOL!


----------



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

Bwahahahahaha


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

No, no... The 1st Friday that falls under the 1st of February! So see everyone February 1st, 2013!

But seriousy, 1st Friday of month would work. I'll bring mine each week just in case. Maybe you could grab one sometime and run too?


----------



## ThomasSuter (Nov 4, 2009)

Good call chuck, why not bomber class why not cooper class why not indy rcgt class why not vandetta, we need you carpet boy's without jump's to pull in nad help. We need to build multiple you know I love the indy car and I really love the all 1?18 th scale oval slyder vta or whatever, let's build, the track is there show up and race put all bad memory's behind you, at our track now hay if it isn't ther we will move forward ego's mean nothing when it come's to a track to race. Chadtasic is the best in calling race's and regulating race's, hey if racer's aren't yhere then we move forward, helicopter's or plane's, for inside flying, Chadtasic has done the resourch, great number's on this new growing hobby mentor's.


----------



## ThomasSuter (Nov 4, 2009)

Just a great reminder Bomber win's the VTA class at R/CAR, TAMIYA silver cam what a motor.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

ThomasSuter said:


> Good call chuck, why not bomber class why not cooper class why not indy rcgt class why not vandetta, we need you carpet boy's without jump's to pull in nad help. We need to build multiple you know I love the indy car and I really love the all 1?18 th scale oval slyder vta or whatever, let's build, the track is there show up and race put all bad memory's behind you, at our track now hay if it isn't ther we will move forward ego's mean nothing when it come's to a track to race. Chadtasic is the best in calling race's and regulating race's, hey if racer's aren't yhere then we move forward, helicopter's or plane's, for inside flying, Chadtasic has done the resourch, great number's on this new growing hobby mentor's.


 ? 



ThomasSuter said:


> Just a great reminder Bomber win's the VTA class at R/CAR, TAMIYA silver cam what a motor.


Lets get this great reminder correct. I was there that day, turn out was very low so Bombers and VTA were ran together. I think there were three Bombers and three VTA, two VTA cars were out within the first minute, after two minutes YOU were LAPS down to ME so I pulled my car because that was no fun. So yes, a Bomber did win the race but now we know how. If you would like to try again I'm sure the VTA guys would let you run with us.

Greg


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Lugnutz said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greg, you forgot to add that Bob Cordell had his bomber there and either broke at the start or right before the main, who had a out qualified the rest of the bombers by a few laps.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

jonesy112 said:


> Greg, you forgot to add that Bob Cordell had his bomber there and either broke at the start or right before the main, who had a out qualified the rest of the bombers by a few laps.


Thats correct, thank you Mr. Jones


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

Lugnutz said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que sarcasm (it's sad I even need to prescribe it)...

Yeah boy, don't you be com'n round here with ya big talk of beat'n us here pro toy car drivers! Maybe you should stop messing with everyone and go back to the rock you crawled out from under and go build a model before you get hurt you silly little troll. These here are machines of sophistication and ain't nut'n like them there wobbly wobbly trucks, chitty chitty bang bang bombers or kiddy kiddy bumper car coopers. They be some 100% systematic, hydromatic, ultramatic, GREASE LIGHTNING! LOL! :lol:


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

chuck in indy said:


> Que sarcasm (it's sad I even need to prescribe it)...
> 
> Yeah boy, don't you be com'n round here with ya big talk of beat'n us here pro toy car drivers! Maybe you should stop messing with everyone and go back to the rock you crawled out from under and go build a model before you get hurt you silly little troll. These here are machines of sophistication and ain't nut'n like them there wobbly wobbly trucks, chitty chitty bang bang bombers or kiddy kiddy bumper car coopers. They be some 100% systematic, hydromatic, ultramatic, GREASE LIGHTNING! LOL! :lol:
> 
> YouTube - Grease Lighting


Now you cant erase that great meassage... LOL


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

You will have to excuse my partner (Tom) for trying to add a little bit of fun to OUR thread. I will say this. Im not going to spend the money building a car where the rules change monthly our to race with a bunch of guys that make the newer slower guy feel like hes not good enough, and shouldnt even consider racing with you guys. ( this was the reason I sold on my on-road cars a long time ago, not because I wasnt fast just didnt like hanging out with a bunch of kill joys ) But give me a well set up competitive VTA car and I will run with the best of you if not win. Not sure why you guys think your so good over there but you can have your on-road bragging rights. We will keep our off-road bragging rights. But I do invite you to build a truck and come give it a try because I garuantee its way more challanging then what you guys are doing....


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Gregg, Im growing very tired of your attitude. Tom is just being Tom, but it is kinda cool to see you lose your cool over nothing...

Now you know how I feel when you guys stir up things. Sad part is He wasnt even making sense...

Funny Stuff..

By the way attendance is up since weve been running the IRCGT class. Thanks for allowing us to race on our track. By the way tell Bob I said hi... LOL


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Nobody at RCAR thinks they are better than the racers at Slots. Like I said before we all race where we do for different reasons. Neither track is better than the other. Both tracks are needed and more (maybe on the north side of Indy) would be even better.

Let's not try to push each other's buttons for a laugh, that only causes more issues.

Glad I am taking a few weeks off racing. This drama is like a bunch of women......oops I hope my wife doesn't read this....hahhah

Steve Dunn


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

chadtastic said:


> You will have to excuse my partner (Tom) for trying to add a little bit of fun to OUR thread. I will say this. Im not going to spend the money building a car where the rules change monthly our to race with a bunch of guys that make the newer slower guy feel like hes not good enough, and shouldnt even consider racing with you guys. ( this was the reason I sold on my on-road cars a long time ago, not because I wasnt fast just didnt like hanging out with a bunch of kill joys ) But give me a well set up competitive VTA car and I will run with the best of you if not win. Not sure why you guys think your so good over there but you can have your on-road bragging rights. We will keep our off-road bragging rights. But I do invite you to build a truck and come give it a try because I garuantee its way more challanging then what you guys are doing....


Again with the "you" and "us" mentality......your partner Tom's post were nearly incoherent drunken babble, followed a few minutes later by a repeat...3 post in 10 minutes in the other thread saying that he thinks silver can is faster so can he run it.......well I think 10.5 is faster so can I run it in the bomber class at your track....is it not enough that YOUR ramblings resulted in the largest thread on Hobby-Talk being shut down!!!

Rules are in place and as far as I can recall they have not changed this year at the other track. As for Newbies getting help and encouragement, the folks at R/Car are second to none....as long as the newbie wants, excepts help. If the guy is all full of himself and thinks he is better than the rest for what ever reason then he will be politely left to his own means. 

As for the constant attacks and jabs at at the other track it is apparent you guys seem to have some insecurities and I feel sorry for you that you can not over come them.


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Nobody said the tracks are better than the other plus one is a mostly off-road anyway. Sorry about Tom but we arent nor have we tried to start anything with R/Car. What blows my mind is how the hobby shops can swap and sell each other invintory but the racers just wont stop stirring the pot. let me get one thing stait. We could care less wht R/Car thinks of us we have been here way before them and will be here long after as well. That being said I wish the best for R/Car and congrats on the succesful weekend...


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

VTA Roadblock.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

As for the constant attacks and jabs at at the other track it is apparent you guys seem to have some insecurities and I feel sorry for you that you can not over come them. Original QUOTE by MillerTime!


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Chad, I was not saying that anybody is better than anybody else. I was saying that a bomber with the rules as they are would not win against a VTA car. Maybe I didn't make that clear. If you took it that way I am sorry for that because I do not think that at all. Chuck, your just being Chuck, keep the videos coming.


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Funny Stuff... Greg came to our thread and started this. As far as insecurities goes there is none. Why would we be that way to a track that doea a third of the buisness we do if that. Also about every 2-3 weeks I take half our crowd to race 2 hours away at a track we get along with so dont act like we think its us against the world.... LOL

You guys dont race here so leave us alone we are never on your thread talking s#$t or other wise. For some reason you guys think you need to come over to slots thread and correct everything we do or say. So who's the one with with insecurities???


As far as the other thread being shut down whats the big deal you dont race here anyway?. Plus we shut it down because a few of R/Cars racers were making it toxic for our buisness. I also think its funny you call me insecure for standing up for what I think is right. You guys act like I dont know your trying to get under my skin so I will stick my foot in my mouth. You guys try to stir things up to cause problems for us and to make us look bad, and just because you say it in an witty way doesnt make it right. Also when they do it, there the ones starting it. 

The us vs you thing has been going on since R/Car opened so quit trying to act like were paranoid. Also we could care less whats going on over there. Not to mention with our 70+ a night entries for off-road we dont have time to worry about them...


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok, here I go jumping in the middle of this. I know I prolly shouldnt, but im not smart enough to listen to myself.

Everyone here knows I race both tracks, on a pretty regular basis. I have also gone above and beyond to help out and do whatever is needed to get new people into the sport and get attendance up, at BOTH TRACKS. I like what both indy tracks have to offer. I hope to continue to race at both tracks and support both of them. 

However, it seems like people get way too upset over nothing. 



chadtastic said:


> You guys dont race here so leave us alone we are never on your thread talking s# or other wise. For some reason you guys think you need to come over to slots thread and correct everything we do or say. So who's the one with with insecurities???


Chad, i like you bro but listen to me. You CANNOT get this worked up over this kinda shit, esp in a public forum. *If you want us to just laugh at Tom when he stirs things up, then you have to laugh when we do that same. If you think that we should just ignore when one of the owners of Slots goes on the other forum and stirs up things, you should very well not get worked up when a racer, wait let me rephrase that, a customer of yours gets on the board to express their opinion. *

Im not sure what rule changes your talking about, nothing has changed at the other track as far as rules go. The only thing was the RCGT to World Stock Sedan Change, which all the racers wanted and NO ONE that runs the class there is complaining about it at all. 

Im tired of all this us vs. them stuff, its rediculous. Just about in every industry, if business's work together they both flourish. In the long run, if the racers get pissed off and sell all of their equipment, that doesnt help either business or the long term survival of the sport. 

Ok, stepping off of my soapbox now


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks Greg and I agree that a bomber is much slower than a VTA car. Thats just Tom trying to be funny and everyone over reacted...


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

First off why is this my fault? Second Im not mad or worked up...

Another thing Jonsey I dont get mad over humor and you cant compair what some of these guys are doing to humor...

Once again Im the bad guy for standing up for what I think is right...

Also I didnt even know Tom went on R/Cars thread till after my first post and I cracked a joke to make what Tom did silly...


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

I never said this is your fault chad, frankly this whole thing seems to have been around longer than I have been back in the sport.

It seems that you are getting worked up when you want to put down the other track, or brag about attendance or the amount of business done in comparision to rcar. If your not, i apologize for my incorrect assumption, but im pretty sure thats how most other people are taking it as well.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

chadtastic said:


> First off why is this my fault? Second Im not mad or worked up...
> 
> Another thing Jonsy I dont get mad over humor and you cant compair what some of these guys are doing to humor...
> 
> Once again Im the bad guy for standing up for what I think is right...


I never said you were a bad guy, if i thought you were id just not come support you and your business. 

Humor or not, things can be taken out of context online. When Capt. Jack got on the old forum and asked if any of the slots bombers were going to come over and race at the other track, that turned into them trying to steal customers from you. That was meant as humor but taken differently. No different than tom getting on when everyone is commending RCAR for a great weekend and he stirs up the pot with drunken smack talk.

And i promise, if you just cracked the shock collar joke on here things wouldnt have been taken so seriously and the comments from miller, dunn, greg and myself wouldnt have been needed to be said.


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

I said that cus Miller said I/we were insecure. So that was me saying what do we have to be insecure about.

Joney I see your point. But when there is something bad said Im supposed to just let it go on and let people think that about us. I know it seems imature but whos the ones being imature? The guy that standing up for himself/friends/business, or the guy that made the comment to start it all...


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

chadtastic said:


> I said that cus Miller said I/we were insecure. So that was me saying what do we have to be insecure about.
> 
> Joney I see your point. But when there is something bad said Im supposed to just let it go on and let people think that about us. I know it seems imature but whos the ones being imature? The guy that standing up for himself/friends/business, or the guy that made the comment to start it all...


Both, to be honest. Tom for the comment to start it, me and greg for replying on it here, and you for not making the shock collar joke 

Frankly if me, cobb, miller, dunn, chuck or anyone else gets on here and acts like an idiot, we dont piss off anyone at our job or our clients. Sadly, as a business owner, you have a lot more riding on the line. Sometimes its not fair to own the business, but thats one of the things that comes with it.

Now, it is race day yet?


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Like I said before i didnt know Tom got on R/Cars thread till after my first post. I didnt look at it that way jonsey as far as them having a great weekend and Tom stirring the pot at a bad time. ( Sorry about that R/Car ) But at the same time the tables have been turned and some of them have done the same thing to us and they reacted the same way I did. They are little more PC prolly but the same thing...


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah! Bloodsport! Fifty dollahs! Fifty dollahs! You take 71, I take number 2! 2 is four eyes with blond good ship lollipop curls on head, 71 is with long hair and black t-shirt, he thinks him cool with him blue yellow paint scheme and schumacher. I take 2 for 50 dollahs cuz 71 will be shutdown! Shut dat bitch down! Two VTA's enter, one VTA leaves! LOL! :roll:


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

LOL chuck. now im going to have to go watch that movie now.


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Im just going to say one thing. Ive been playing devils advocate for R/Car since the 1st day I was an owner. (ask my partners, Im sure there getting tired of me saying we need to work together ) so I dont understand how Im the evil one where the two tracks are concerned. I will say this on a public forum. This is all stupid and things could and would be alot better if they did work together. Now in saying that I dont think its the tracks that have a problem with each other. Its the racers that have a problem with ethier track and they are the ones causing most of the drama. Ive been to R/Car to talk to bill and thre track looks great and I can see the appeal of the place. But for the guys that want to cross back and forth the guys that dont shouldnt ruin or deside that for the rest of us...


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

jonesy112 said:


> . *No different than tom getting on when everyone is commending RCAR for a great weekend and he stirs up the pot with drunken smack talk.* And i promise, if you just cracked the shock collar joke on here things wouldnt have been taken so seriously and the comments from miller, dunn, greg and myself wouldnt have been needed to be said.


That is what I thought he was doing and I was offended that he was doing that after alot of work went went into this weekend by Kevin, Ken and their crews.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

chadtastic said:


> Im just going to say one thing. Ive been playing devils advocate for R/Car since the 1st day I was an owner. (ask my partners, Im sure there getting tired of me saying we need to work together ) so I dont understand how Im the evil one where the two tracks are concerned. I will say this on a public forum. This is all stupid and things could and would be alot better if they did work together. Now in saying that I dont think its the tracks that have a problem with each other. Its the racers that have a problem with ethier track and they are the ones causing most of the drama. Ive been to R/Car to talk to bill and thre track looks great and I can see the appeal of the place. But for the guys that want to cross back and forth the guys that dont shouldnt ruin or deside that for the rest of us...



I see it now, combined points series. Ill pay for the trophies for the top 3 in the classes. Now make it happen boys


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Thats fine but next time when the shoe is on the other foot think about what you just said because the slots crew is busting there back right now trying to juggle all the projects we have going on and every little bash or not so kind comment takes the same effect on us. Mark my words, Slots is undergoing massive changes for the better and will be one of the midwests best off-road facilities. This will also free up our carpet track for a whole new schedule because we are going to be able to run 2 programs at once all year long...


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

Last one and I gotta get back to work... Look what Santa did after getting back from posting on Hobbytalk after taking his break...


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

chadtastic said:


> Slots is undergoing massive changes for the better and will be one of the midwests best off-road facilities...


Just as long as you have an awesome buggy class going, ill be good!


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

chuck in indy said:


> Last one and I gotta get back to work... Look what Santa did after getting back from posting on Hobbytalk after taking his break...
> 
> YouTube - Bad Santa - Drunk at work


I think that could be the best yet.:thumbsup:


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

You bet!!! Anything for you Jonsey...LOL


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

well in that case, i want 3 crossovers in your outdoor track, one 36 foot gap over a line of minature busses lined up, and an underground tunnel from the shop to the track so I dont get my pale ass sunburned this summer walking back and forth lol


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Now back to the off-road thread where I belong...LOL


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Ill see if I can fit it in my busy schedule... LOL


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

if it helps you out, ill put together all the little model school busses that we will be jumping this summer. ;-)


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

jammer said:


> Now this is MINI racing !!!!!!!
> 
> YouTube - Tamiya Rally


Just so you know, Tamiya does make a Rally version of its M-05 kit just for dirt racing.

The M-05ra

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0095P?FVSEARCH=m05ra&search=Go


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

Brian McGreevy said:


> I just don't see the point of doing a silver can motor. It's old technology and the racer would have to get a brushed speedo for it. If the 25.5 package is similar speed, why not make it that? A Havoc/SS25.5 combo is ~$130. That is hardly more than a brushed speedo and silver can motor, and they could use the Havoc for most other brushless classes. I wholeheartedly disagree with making a similar class to touring car with hugely different equipment.


I second that although I never really run there. The idea kinda sounds like re-inventing the wheel but that's what we do in this town on the on-road side of the hobby. It was brought up at Indy Slots and after thinking about it I had the same mind set. Grow the classes you've got. Bombers was a cross breed between Coopers and VTA where you had cheaper guts with bodies not being used (pre 1964 bodies) along with more adjustablity with a touring car than you can get with a cooper. A natural progression was kept in mind as to not step on any other classes toes. I think a few racers don't like the Bomber bodies so their trying to get a class going similar to it only with RCGT / Touring Car Sedan bodies but just not as fast which I thought VTA was for. It's great for the hobby shops and If it takes off, awesome...

Maybe an MTA (Modern Trans Am or whatever) class with open speedos instead of limited where you could run newer street rides with VTA rules would be a hit? This would have been a better idea instead of the Slash's but I totally get the Slash On-Road class and it's intentions to entice some off-road racers to race on Fridays.

The On-road Coopers, Bombers and the Slash Gran Turismo (IRCGT) classes are pretty healthy at Slots so? Maybe we should run RCGT / Stock Rubber Sedan the way it's meant to be and build the bridge (VTA) to it back up? Wasn't there like over 30 guys at the fairgrounds this weekend running Stock Rubber Sedan? Seems to me if you wanted to run a class to get better or competitive for when a big show comes around this would be the class to cut your teeth on.

Hopefully it's not perceived as negative because I created bombers but I created the class (with help) because I wanted people to race and hang out with and not because I didn't like a class. VTA was what I liked the most but got tired of running with the same 3 or 4 guys who were also the dominant ones in the class that no one thought they could compete with who were not helping the class grow by resisting the new rules or waiting until the last minute to comply to them. We've had 13 or 14 different winners in bombers out of maybe 20 or 25 different racers in less than 7 months and I'm proud of that wether Bombers last another week. The mistake made drawing up the original Bomber rules was allowing any tc chassis which will be resolved in the next couple weeks. We thought a gentlemans agreement to not run the high dollar chassis in the bombers would be respected but I guess we need to set it in stone...


----------



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

Just got word that this was all being discussed on here so I wanted to elaborate a little. 

The thought behind the class is this, to give the guys wanting to race a TC style car but not the 17.5 speeds a class to race. The reasoning behind the options of brushless AND brushed motors is to allow some of the bomber guys to race another class just by switching a body and tires and the same goes for the vta drivers. I have already had 12 people tell me they are in and all for this setup and had 3 sets of tires given to me by 17.5 guys that didnt think they were good for 17.5 any longer. This would be a great starter class for newbies and lets face it most newbies coming into the sport dont see an appeal to drive a muscle car but more of what the big boys run which is TC. I think youll see guys run both bomber and this class or vta and this class in the same night.

Rules we have come up with to make it a wide variety class:

Chassis: Any TC all wheel drive car.

Elec: Option A... Bomber type rules with a few exceptions....Silver can motor and any brushed speedo under $100. No gearing rule.

Option B... VTA type rules with a few exceptions.... 25.5 brushless and any VTA legal speedo OR any 17.5 BLINKY SPORTSMAN type speedo. No gearing rule.

Tires: Sweep 32
Jaco blue
Solaris equivalent ??? 
and X patterns if desired.

Body: Any TC race body or GT body


The whole point is to appeal to all sorts of racers and equipment owners here.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's the new Slots TV Spot.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

jammer said:


> Kinda what we were going for just on a more wider range. *Bomber and vta attendance looks to be down anyways locally lately.*
> 
> Just trying to establish a weekly class that more will actually show up for.



We've been averaging 5 - 6 Bombers on a bad night. Last weekend with the big race across town we had 9 Bombers, 9 Mini's and 4 IRCGT's. Unfourtunatly no VTA's or Stock Rubber Sedans showed up but that was to be expected with the big race and all plus the main racers home for these two classes is the Fairgrounds.

Do the math. It takes a huge 3 day event to get 100 entries sprinkled over 6 or 7 different classes from across different states to show up and run on-road which boost attendance for one week while you get over 60 local entries 3 days a week sprinkled over 2 classes for off-road racing. Other than maybe Associated, Xray, Schumacher or Brand X making an on-road car like the stock slash I thinks the problem is that most people's perception of on-road is that they think their shit doesn't stink for a lack of a better way to put it. I can't change that perception but it's out there and all the new on-road classes in the world won't change it and I don't know how.

Class yo yoing and two tracks less than 15 minutes apart is the reason the so called attendance is down on a club night. Couple that with the lack of an RTR to buy like the Slash vs the cost of a TC and all the stuff you have to buy seperatly combined with there basically isn't enough local (indy based) on-roaders who race on a consistant basis. I can only name 10 - 12 so divide that by two tracks (which is cool) and there you go. Over the last 2 or 3 years there have been as many as 100 different local VTA racers in and out of Slots with a core few that have always remained. There's a reason why on-road sputters and it ain't the class rules or venue. Basically outside of Coopers, VTA, Bombers and Mini's the question from week to week is what are the rules again? Doe's RCGT ring a bell? Now that Stock Sedan's look like they are taking hold do we really want break them or another class up? I've been wanting to run a brushlhess system in mini's and fix the FDR on VTA's but there's already rules in place so? Hopefully the new thing will stick so I'll have a class to run my MI4CX. Bombers worked but I'd park mine if that's the way the wind blows. It's been a fun for the last 6 or 7 months. Maybe one day when I retire and open my own little track in Florida I'll have the power to regulate what's going on and not let the tail wag the dog with the new class hokey pokey but for now I'll just ride the wave.

By the way, let everyone know when the on-road-slashes (Gran Turismo) make they're debut on Friday or Sunday at the Fairgrounds would ya? Then we'll see what the "I don't want to run with them" or I don't want to race with that guy" racers do... You know who you are! If some of you turned on your wives, family and faith as easily as you turn on each other you'd be pretty lonely. It's sad really...


----------



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

chuck in indy said:


> We've been averaging 5 - 6 Bombers on a bad night. Last weekend with the big race across town we had 9 Bombers, 9 Mini's and 4 IRCGT's. Unfourtunatly no VTA's or Stock Rubber Sedans showed up but that was to be expected with the big race and all plus the main racers home for these two classes is the Fairgrounds.
> 
> Do the math. It takes a huge 3 day event to get 100 entries sprinkled over 6 or 7 different classes from across different states to show up and run on-road which boost attendance for one week while you get over 60 local entries 3 days a week sprinkled over 2 classes for off-road racing. Other than maybe Associated, Xray, Schumacher or Brand X making an on-road car like the stock slash I thinks the problem is that most people's perception of on-road is that they think their shit doesn't stink for a lack of a better way to put it. I can't change that perception but it's out there and all the new on-road classes in the world won't change it and I don't know how.
> 
> ...


I dont think the big cars will ever be a class there, we did demo them for some guys up in Michigan though that are VERY excited about doing them at there home town track. We let them run a few laps on the track and hopefully they were hooked.....more shock stop sales!


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

jammer said:


> I dont think the big cars will ever be a class there, we did demo them for some guys up in Michigan though that are VERY excited about doing them at there home town track. We let them run a few laps on the track and hopefully they were hooked.....more shock stop sales!


But why? Oh, goodie, do tell!


----------



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

chuck in indy said:


> But why? Oh, goodie, do tell!


No real reason, just my opinion is all. They run a lot of 12th scale stuff and I dont really think the track layouts would suit the 1/8 scale. although a combined series for that class at both tracks would be cool though....just dont think it would happen.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I think it has been great that some of the new on-road racers in the Indy area are trying to find a way to bring more people to the track. I for one appreciate their efforts so far.

While I would prefer that new racers try out some of the existing classes before creating their own, I would gladly welcome more racers to the track on Friday nights. I would also like to see the classes we run at Indy Slots align to an established set of rules, but who is to say that a new class couldn't become something nationally recognized. After all VTA was a class long before organizations like ROAR recognized it nationally.

At this point I think we should welcome any on-road racers on Friday to "test" out their ideas. As long are there are enough to make a heat and turn marshall the next, I see no issues. The only thing that I would suggest is that if there is an extra heat for the "test" class, that we all try out best to have a well run program on that night.

In the end as long as racers are having fun and we get done no later than 11, I would call it successful.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

This one's cool 1BrownGuy! There's a ton of em but this is one of my fav's with the turn signals and all.


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey all, as of today _Indy Slots_will now be called *Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies*. We are in the process of changing everything over and it will probably take a couple of weeks. We really appreciate all of the support we get from all of you our customers and our friends! This is just one of many changes we have, and will make and we are proud to call all of you members of the Indy RC R&H family!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## indymodz (Jan 13, 2010)

What time will the track be ready for on-road tomorrow ?


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

The track is set up and ready to go...


----------



## indymodz (Jan 13, 2010)

Sweet! Ill be there as soon as I get some sleep(just got off work)..


----------



## Matt42973 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Thanks for the assist!*

Thank you to all you guys that helped my boy and I Friday night, especially Chuck & Huston. We ran the Bomber class and had a great time. Our night was spent mostly working on setup and trying to avoid the walls, but you guys stepped up and helped us out. 

Since, we decided to replace the RS4 Sprint chassis my boy had been running with a Tamiya TT-01. The shocks on this TT-01 are springs only. I've looked as several damper sets and wanted to consult you guys on recommendations. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

Great to see you guys again. My favorite shock / damper set are the tamiya set, part tam54000. Indy RC (Indy Slots) should be able to order them. They are aluminum and best of all, threaded. I run 60 weight oil in the front and 40 weight in the rear. Hope this helps. Have a good one!


----------



## Matt42973 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Chuck, I'll give them a call today. I think that RS4 chassis was too delicate and open for Devin at this point. He busted a couple teeth off his steering servo, and he didn't have enough experience to realize this was causing him to have even more trouble steering. In the second race, the positive lead cam out of his battery when he got hit in the side. This new setup should remedy these issues. 

Thanks again, and see you Friday.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

No problemo.

New thread is below. See you there!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=320494


----------

